# Peavey 6505II (no, not a typo)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

Either @BadSeed is japing us or this is that new rumored 6505 variant.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 20, 2021)

*rampant speculation intensifies

Looks like a pretty straight up 6505 interpretation. Same control arrangement as the 6505+. Doesn't look like there are any new features, unless there are some surprises waiting out back.


----------



## sleewell (Dec 20, 2021)

whoa!!

cool.


add a boost and gate just bc more amps should have them lol.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2021)

Now with new even cheaper Chinese components?


----------



## Edika (Dec 20, 2021)

Maybe they were the first amps after EVH left Peavey and they just replaced the 5150 with th 6505 on the heads? The font is exactly the same as the 5150 amps.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Dec 20, 2021)

Whatever it takes to get used prices back to reality


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 20, 2021)

Edika said:


> Maybe they were the first amps after EVH left Peavey and they just replaced the 5150 with th 6505 on the heads? The font is exactly the same as the 5150 amps.


Doing a little searching for this amp, I think you might be right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

Edika said:


> Maybe they were the first amps after EVH left Peavey and they just replaced the 5150 with th 6505 on the heads? The font is exactly the same as the 5150 amps.





CanserDYI said:


> Doing a little searching for this amp, I think you might be right.



He said this is a "new one" and made in China.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said this is a "new one" and made in China.


Man, they didn't even make it look fancy or new? Literally looks like a 25 year old 5150 to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Man, they didn't even make it look fancy or new? Literally looks like a 25 year old 5150 to me



"""block letter""" hype.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2021)

Can Peavey still make and deliver amps?


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 20, 2021)

How many times are they gonna rebadge the same poorly made Chinese garbage? They are really milking the one product they really hit a home run with…don’t bother innovating or enhancing it..

I won’t be trading my evh stealth 50 for this.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 20, 2021)

Wait, isn't it just a rebadged 6505+ ? 6505II is all kinds of weird.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 20, 2021)

The US made Peavey amps were made with Chinese components - except, maybe, the transformer. It isn't like the US makes tubes, caps, circuit boards, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Wait, isn't it just a rebadged 6505+ ? 6505II is all kinds of weird.



I'm waiting for more details before I pass judgment. If it's a rebadged 6505+, then . If it's a 6505 with an improved green channel (IE: Invective or 5153 Green), then that's cool. If they went all out and Recto Reborn'd it, then yeah that's actually cool. 

I'm... waiting for the former though. We all know how much Peavey loves to rebadge the same 30-year-old designs.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 20, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> The US made Peavey amps were made with Chinese components - except, maybe, the transformer. It isn't like the US makes tubes, caps, circuit boards, etc.



Its not that. Chinese solder and soldering can be absolute garbage. They don’t adhere to any QC standards. So you can get elite level work (like Eastman guitars or Apple) or absolute shit.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm waiting for more details before I pass judgment. If it's a rebadged 6505+, then . If it's a 6505 with an improved green channel (IE: Invective or 5153 Green), then that's cool. If they went all out and Recto Reborn'd it, then yeah that's actually cool.
> 
> I'm... waiting for the former though. We all know how much Peavey loves to rebadge the same 30-year-old designs.


According to the original @BadSeed video teasing them, these are supposed to be Peaveys attempt to get as close to the original component specs on the OG 5150 as possible. Some magical transformer was found that is very close to the transformer in the original block letters.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 20, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> They don’t adhere to any QC standards. So you can get elite level work (like Eastman guitars or Apple) or absolute shit.



Well, they do _kinda sorta_ adhere to standards, but one has to pay more and source from a Chinese company that adheres to the standards set in place. Most of our phones and computers and the like are made there and most are reliable - as long as one doesn't wander too far from the major companies. If the Chinese-made Peavey amps suck, that is because Peavey allows them to suck. That's more of a problem in my eyes than just because they are made in China. It's a Peavey issue - not a China issue.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm waiting for more details before I pass judgment. If it's a rebadged 6505+, then . If it's a 6505 with an improved green channel (IE: Invective or 5153 Green), then that's cool. If they went all out and Recto Reborn'd it, then yeah that's actually cool.
> 
> I'm... waiting for the former though. We all know how much Peavey loves to rebadge the same 30-year-old designs.



If it's just rebadged, the "+" just sounded and looked better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> According to the original @BadSeed video teasing them, these are supposed to be Peaveys attempt to get as close to the original component specs on the OG 5150 as possible. Some magical transformer was found that is very close to the transformer in the original block letters.



I just went through some replies that he posted on FB and yeah he confirms it's just some "upgraded" components and a better transformer. Besides that it's pretty much a cleaned up 6505+.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> The US made Peavey amps were made with Chinese components - except, maybe, the transformer. It isn't like the US makes tubes, caps, circuit boards, etc.



Actually for the most part they weren't as most caps were still made outside of China at that time period. And there's a HUGE difference between buying components that are manufactured in China to a manufacturer's tolerances based on brand and buying and using the cheapest no-name crap you can find.

The accent on my post was the cheap shit part, not the Chinese part  China CAN certainly build good stuff, but Peavey has not used that capability.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

Also just to avoid confusion: Yeah Kyle did confirm this is the "5150 1992" that was rumored.


----------



## budda (Dec 20, 2021)

Does jba5150 apply here?


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 20, 2021)

It’s a Chinese made peavey 6505+ with a different logo on the front…only now it likely contains even worse components due to COVID shortages and they probably put just anything that kept spec..peavey is playing us for noobs


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 20, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Well, they do _kinda sorta_ adhere to standards, but one has to pay more and source from a Chinese company that adheres to the standards set in place. Most of our phones and computers and the like are made there and most are reliable - as long as one doesn't wander too far from the major companies. If the Chinese-made Peavey amps suck, that is because Peavey allows them to suck. That's more of a problem in my eyes than just because they are made in China. It's a Peavey issue - not a China issue.



Chinese companies often are not forthcoming about their business practices. You can pay for quality but not get it. They also have an issue with counterfeit solder and electronic components in general. It’s not as simple and reductive as you make it seem.

If you haven’t already seen it and are interested this is a good watch that provides some insight into Chinese business practices:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7215388/



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just went through some replies that he posted on FB and yeah he confirms it's just some "upgraded" components and a better transformer. Besides that it's pretty much a cleaned up 6505+.



From what I remember the different OT on early 5150s (Block Letter) rumor was debunked. Peavey used the same brand and model until early 6505 production when it changed.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Dec 20, 2021)

Kyle just uploaded a clip of it. Sounds like a 6505, so pretty great.


----------



## oniduder (Dec 20, 2021)

so magical


----------



## akinari (Dec 20, 2021)

No thanks.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 20, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Chinese companies often are not forthcoming about their business practices. You can pay for quality but not get it. They also have an issue with counterfeit solder and electronic components in general. It’s not as simple and reductive as you make it seem.



I agree with you all the way. It is also not as simple and reductive to just dismiss everything made in China because, well, China. LOL.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 20, 2021)

Has these in the back...


----------



## Edika (Dec 20, 2021)

If that's the case then, I already have a 5150II so I'm covered there


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Dec 20, 2021)

You know what, I'm sick and TIRED of musical equipment companies releasing amps!!! Don't they know they should never release anything ever without our strict approval first??! Who the fuck do they think they are.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 20, 2021)

Ooooh is that midi in the back??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Ooooh is that midi in the back??



Just looks like a plain footswitch jack with a 5-pin. I'd be happy to be proven wrong though.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 20, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just looks like a plain footswitch jack with a 5-pin. I'd be happy to be proven wrong though.


You're right, the jack by the effects loop is a preamp out, and don't see any other 1/4" Jacks. Bummer, got kind of excited for a sec.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2021)

So is this confirmation that at some point the components of the 5150/6505 got "worse" if they need to be restored to the '92 level?

World voltage is pretty cool. Except I'll never need that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

Only difference between it and the standard 6505+ is the voltage selector (actually a cool addition) and lack of a polarity switch.

At least Kyle has a 6505+ so if theres any noticeable difference, we'll hear it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 20, 2021)

It’s real. Can confirm.

Oh and I heard “way better build.”

And there is more.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2021)

So looking at my '92 5150 and my USA 6505+, I can see the output transformers are different (5150 is by Electrical Winding Components Inc if I understand the EIA code; the 6505+ transformer is blank). The power transformers look slightly different maybe but not sides along the back are blank I don't feel like pulling them to see the other side. 

So presumably the transformer manufacturer changed at some point, but did the spec change?


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 20, 2021)

cardinal said:


> So looking at my '92 5150 and my USA 6505+, I can see the output transformers are different (5150 is by Electrical Winding Components Inc if I understand the EIA code; the 6505+ transformer is blank). The power transformers look slightly different maybe but not sides along the back are blank I don't feel like pulling them to see the other side.
> 
> So presumably the transformer manufacturer changed at some point, but did the spec change?



OT manufacturer/model changed early in 6505 production. Don’t remember PT changing but likely.


----------



## gunch (Dec 20, 2021)

Give one of these to Bart Benehoff and make him play old Texture riffs on it


----------



## cmpxchg (Dec 20, 2021)

It must be hard to be an amp builder. Build a new thing that is substantially different to a beloved old thing? Nobody cares, and either way you'll get hate for either being too close or not close enough to the old thing (Iconic, every EL34 Mesa, Invective). Reissue the beloved old thing? Now it's competing with the original, often costs more than a used original, and might be missing some of the magic pixie dust of the original, so nobody cares (SLO-100 reissue, 6505II). It seems like a no-win market unless you're doing reissues of impossible-to-get stuff (eg, a Fryette UL reissue) or very slight tweaks on existing platforms (any of the modded Marshall descendants).


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 20, 2021)

This is a huge yawn. Guessing price will be stupid too.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 20, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> It must be hard to be an amp builder. Build a new thing that is substantially different to a beloved old thing? Nobody cares, and either way you'll get hate for either being too close or not close enough to the old thing (Iconic, every EL34 Mesa, Invective). Reissue the beloved old thing? Now it's competing with the original, often costs more than a used original, and might be missing some of the magic pixie dust of the original, so nobody cares (SLO-100 reissue, 6505II). It seems like a no-win market unless you're doing reissues of impossible-to-get stuff (eg, a Fryette UL reissue) or very slight tweaks on existing platforms (any of the modded Marshall descendants).


Reminds me of the edge of a blade a doctor lives on, kill the patient, it's your fault, save the patient, it's god's doing/patient's resilience.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> It must be hard to be an amp builder. Build a new thing that is substantially different to a beloved old thing? Nobody cares, and either way you'll get hate for either being too close or not close enough to the old thing (Iconic, every EL34 Mesa, Invective). Reissue the beloved old thing? Now it's competing with the original, often costs more than a used original, and might be missing some of the magic pixie dust of the original, so nobody cares (SLO-100 reissue, 6505II). It seems like a no-win market unless you're doing reissues of impossible-to-get stuff (eg, a Fryette UL reissue) or very slight tweaks on existing platforms (any of the modded Marshall descendants).



Eh to be fair the only people I've seen talking badly about the new SLO100 are the ones with the old SLO100s that are afraid the insane markups on them will end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

I was hearing nothing but good things about the SLO reissue?

Plus different situations. The 6505/6505+ are still in production. The SLO was out of production due to Soldano having to close down shop, and when they brought it back they did do some updates to the design IIRC?

To me this would be more like Mesa releasing the Recto Reborn back in 2010, but the only change would be a different transformer. Everything else would be like the 2000 - 2009 3-channel.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was hearing nothing but good things about the SLO reissue?
> 
> Plus different situations. The 6505/6505+ are still in production. The SLO was out of production due to Soldano having to close down shop, and when they brought it back they did do some updates to the design IIRC?



Mike did some updates to the design. He sold the business to BAD and contracted as a technical adviser to do product design.


----------



## cmpxchg (Dec 20, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Mike did some updates to the design. He sold the business to BAD and contracted as a technical adviser to do product design.


Lots of complaints on random boards of "they don't have the same output transformer!" early on, but yeah, total nonsense.

Huh, wait, 6505II has external bias test points? Is it adjustable bias? Is that the new thing?


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey folks. Just stopping in to clear a few things up here.

Let me preface all of this by saying, I am not working with or for Peavey on this release. I have no vested interest in promoting these amps in any way. I stand to gain no benefit from the sale or promotion of these amps. Peavey was kind enough to send the amp to me and allow me to present it to the world prior to press releases and official announcements. They are playing the release close to the chest due to Vacuum Tube shortages, and do not want to officially announce the amps until they have stock fully ready and waiting to ship to dealers and customers.

With that being said, anyone who knows me, knows I love all things 5150. Peavey, Fender, doesn't matter. That's the tone I came up on and it's still the tone I love for most applications. Every variation to me is just a different variation, and not necesarilly an improvement or downgrade. 

Peavey will be releasing 2 new 6505 amps. One is pictured here, the 6505II. The other is the 6505 1992 Original, basically hinting at the Block Letter nickname.

First, they will be Made In China. If this is a surprise to you, I think many would find that surprising...

Both amps will contain new transformers that are based around what the engineers at Peavey felt was "the best sounding example" of the original 5150 transformers. The transformer is actually the same one that is used in the Invective. They had multiple examples from the early runs in the shop, and based these transformers around the best sounding one, with a couple of tweaks to get it exactly where they wanted it. The new transformers will also be manufactured to a tighter tolerance, per Peavey. 

Screen grid resistors have been updated to 700 ohms, as the original spec was meant to work best with the original Sylvania STR-387 power tubes that were standard for Peavey from the mid 80s until the early 5150 runns This change came with the 6534+ release years ago, though, and is not technically new to this amp. The power section layout was technically updated with all Peavey 6505, 6505+ and 6534+ models to accommodate EL34 power tubes with the proper pinout, but again, this happened with the release of the 6534+, not specific to these new amps.

Heater connections to the power tubes have been respec'd as well, as those were also prone to failure in older models. This is new to the 6505 1992 Original and 6505II

There were some other component quality upgrades made, but those details were not laid out for me.

The amps now have a detachable power chord.

The amps now have international voltage selection dials.

The amps have updated aesthetics more closely tied to the original 5150 line.

From what I was told, Peavey had been wanting to make these changes for a long time, as the oval logo was not the public's favorite, and Peavey recognized this. Same with some of the other updates, including the detachable power chord, heater connections, and voltage selection. They rolled it all into one, and also decided to make what they feel is an upgrade to the transformers, and other internal components. 

As far as rumors of "capitalizing on Eddie's death", these amps were in the works prior to Eddie's passing. I can confirm this, as I was aware of these amps before Eddie had passed. 

If anything Peavey is actually in tune with the market and customer base on the resurgnece in popularity of the old 5150 and 5150 II. Contrary to what the internet has been parroting, the prices of 5150 and 5150 II amps began climbing pre covid, and pre Eddie's passing. Yes, they did rise even further once covid hit and Eddie passed, but the price rises on the used market were already in motion prior to both things occuring.

As far as pricing and release date, I genuinely don't know. They won't disclose this to me yet. I don't know what to expect with pricing, honestly. Just keep in mind, EVH has had multiple price hikes in the last year, with another on the way. This is not (solely) companies being greedy, this is inflation. Can we expect these to release at the same price as the 6505 and 6505+ models? Probably not, but that is truthfully speculation on my part.

For those disappointed in the lack of updated clean channel, addition of a gate or built in boost, or updated effects loop.....they already did this. It's called the Invective, and if all these features were brought to the 6505 line.....they would basically be the same amps.

If you guys have any other serious questions that I haven't addressed, feel free to leave them in this thread and I can try and seek out answers from Peavey, but I feel most issues have been addressed here. 

I can honestly say, the amp does have some sonic differences compared to the 6505+ I have on hand, which is my favorite that I've owned over the past 5 years, with many others coming in and out. Of course, every amp will have differences sonically due to tolerances, so I can only comment on the difference between the two models I have. The 6505II overall seems slightly more mid forward/aggressive than my 6505+, with more note clarity overall. Low end seems the same between the two amps. Gain level seems roughly the same between the 2 amps, EQ pot values are the same as far as I know and operate the same between both amps. If I had to summarize, more aggressive mids, less top end fizz, slightly more clarity overall. I view these as benefits, but people who enjoy a smoother, darker tone may not. Subjective, one is not "better than the other" just ever so slightly different.

This has been my Ted Talk.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 21, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> I can honestly say, the amp does have some sonic differences compared to the 6505+...



Oh god. The “weird mids” shit is about to return in full force, isn’t it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Oh god. The “weird mids” shit is about to return in full force, isn’t it?



Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of all these weird mids.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 21, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Hey folks. Just stopping in to clear a few things up here.
> 
> Let me preface all of this by saying, I am not working with or for Peavey on this release. I have no vested interest in promoting these amps in any way. I stand to gain no benefit from the sale or promotion of these amps. Peavey was kind enough to send the amp to me and allow me to present it to the world prior to press releases and official announcements. They are playing the release close to the chest due to Vacuum Tube shortages, and do not want to officially announce the amps until they have stock fully ready and waiting to ship to dealers and customers.
> 
> ...



thanks man. please please post a gut shot of the 6505II. we'd really like to see it.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> Lots of complaints on random boards of "they don't have the same output transformer!" early on, but yeah, total nonsense.
> 
> Huh, wait, 6505II has external bias test points? Is it adjustable bias? Is that the new thing?



To be fair on the transformer thing the SLO transformers were fairly unique, but since they had a new custom transformers designed for the new one it's not like it was anything that couldn't be recreated. Mike did design all the specs for the original after all.

Actually that's a good point on the bias test points... wonder if there is an adjustment control inside the back panel... otherwise kind of useless


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> Lots of complaints on random boards of "they don't have the same output transformer!" early on, but yeah, total nonsense.
> 
> Huh, wait, 6505II has external bias test points? Is it adjustable bias? Is that the new thing?





technomancer said:


> To be fair on the transformer thing the SLO transformers were fairly unique, but since they had a new custom transformers designed for the new one it's not like it was anything that couldn't be recreated. Mike did design all the specs for the original after all.
> 
> Actually that's a good point on the bias test points... wonder if there is an adjustment control inside the back panel... otherwise kind of useless



Those are on the 6505+ as well. They seem to be similar to the JSX bias adjustment system. Not sure when they added it to the 6505+, but it's not a new thing for the 6505II.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Those are on the 6505+ as well. They seem to be similar to the JSX bias adjustment system. Not sure when they added it to the 6505+, but it's not a new thing for the 6505II.



Cool have not kept track of 6505x changes since the EVH amps came out.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 21, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> According to the original @BadSeed video teasing them, these are supposed to be Peaveys attempt to get as close to the original component specs on the OG 5150 as possible. Some magical transformer was found that is very close to the transformer in the original block letters.



According to James Brown, literally the only difference between them was the NOS 6L6s anyway. I'm sure parts have drifted a bit over the years, since Peavey, but...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> According to James Brown, literally the only difference between them was the NOS 6L6s anyway. I'm sure parts have drifted a bit over the years, since Peavey, but...



Yeah this whole thing seems targeted at the idiots that are paying a premium for block letter amps. "We fixed stuff that should have been fixed already and are now going to charge you a premium for it".


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 21, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Yeah this whole thing seems targeted at the idiots that are paying a premium for block letter amps. "We fixed stuff that should have been fixed already and are now going to charge you a premium for it".


Who said they were charging a premium? Prices haven't even been announced yet.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 21, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Who said they were charging a premium? Prices haven't even been announced yet.


Are you able/allowed to post a gut shot of the 6505II?


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 21, 2021)

My only gripe with Peavey is that they have no presence in Canada as far as I know - Even once these are out I'm not sure where I'd find them, and if anything went wrong, get them fixed (the few places that I've called here are no longer Peavey dealers/authorized repair after the past decade of how Peavey runs their business)


----------



## cardinal (Dec 21, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> According to James Brown, literally the only difference between them was the NOS 6L6s anyway. I'm sure parts have drifted a bit over the years, since Peavey, but...


Apparently the OT did change, but not until sometime into the 6505 run. All the 5150s are the same I think.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Who said they were charging a premium? Prices haven't even been announced yet.



Call it an educated guess, but I'll be happy to be wrong. That said if they aren't charging a premium then why have 2 models?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 21, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of all these weird mids.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Call it an educated guess, but I'll be happy to be wrong. That said if they aren't charging a premium then why have 2 models?



Do we have any indication that this is being sold alongside the 6505(+)? If they are, then yeah, I can see these being more expensive. If they outright replace them, then yeah I can see them being the same price.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do we have any indication that this is being sold alongside the 6505(+)? If they are, then yeah, I can see these being more expensive. If they outright replace them, then yeah I can see them being the same price.


The 6505II will replace the 6505+
The 6505 1992 Original will replace the current 6505.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Now with new even cheaper Chinese components?


Comes with built in Bugera mod, free of charge!


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 22, 2021)

Here's the full mamma jamma if anyone is interested.


----------



## op1e (Dec 22, 2021)

I think it's great they're using the Invective OT's and have el34 compatibility now. This leads to the possibility of maybe running an el34/KT88 mix, the main reason I miss my RM100. Running my 6505mh thru that power section was incredible.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 22, 2021)

At this point I'm just waiting for a few good A/B comparisons between the OG Peavey 5150 and 6505 92 Original (or whatever the upgraded OG will officially be called) until I'm dead set on preordering one.


----------



## Elric (Dec 23, 2021)

Edika said:


> Maybe they were the first amps after EVH left Peavey and they just replaced the 5150 with th 6505 on the heads? The font is exactly the same as the 5150 amps.


90s Peavey logo in lower right gives it away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Elric said:


> 90s Peavey logo in lower right gives it away.



It seems more like Peavey's trying to recapture the nostalgia of the 5150-era amps, so they're trying to make the amp look as close as possible to the 5150(II). 

The early 6505+s didn't have bias test points. Plus it would have been weird to introduce a world voltage selector then take it off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It seems more like Peavey's trying to recapture the nostalgia of the 5150-era amps, so they're trying to make the amp look as close as possible to the 5150(II).
> 
> The early 6505+s didn't have bias test points. Plus it would have been weird to introduce a world voltage selector then take it off.



I'm sure it abso-fucking-lutely _kills_ HP that he can't slap the "5150" branding on these, and EVH Gear is. If I remember right, the divorce wasn't very amicable.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 23, 2021)

Reaaaallly hoping all these new 5150 variants drive down used prices for Invectives


----------



## Adieu (Dec 23, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Comes with built in Bugera mod, free of charge!





op1e said:


> I think it's great they're using the Invective OT's and have el34 compatibility now.



Huh

That IS actually a Bugera mod


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Reaaaallly hoping all these new 5150 variants drive down used prices for Invectives


I don't get the Invective hate. They sound great in demos I've seen, and the feature set is very appealing.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 23, 2021)

I like the removable IEC cable, the updated foot switch(god the original is just such shit), and the bias test points which what I can also assume means upgraded screen grid resistors. Those are my biggest complains with my block letter 5150. I mean, I'm not gonna buy this(or any amp haha) but it does show how outdated the original 5150 is with some of those features.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 23, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't get the Invective hate. They sound great in demos I've seen, and the feature set is very appealing.


Lots of user error, mostly. They turn it up and scratch their heads why a vanilla 6505 is much louder and rant from there. With my limited time with an Invective, I think you have to crank the Master and the Master boost, THEN engage the master boost via the footswitch to match a regular 6505/5150's power amp volume. Without doing that, the amp would sound very compressed and tiny at stage volume.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 23, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Lots of user error, mostly. They turn it up and scratch their heads why a vanilla 6505 is much louder and rant from there. With my limited time with an Invective, I think you have to crank the Master and the Master boost, THEN engage the master boost via the footswitch to match a regular 6505/5150's power amp volume. Without doing that, the amp would sound very compressed and tiny at stage volume.



It's kind of weird to design an amp that simply doesn't work properly unless you have the footswitch connected, unless I am interpreting this wrong.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2021)

The Invective master boost seems like a weird thing. I'd like to play one, but it sounds like it's less of a boost and more of a cut if set below 100%.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 23, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> It's kind of weird to design an amp that simply doesn't work properly unless you have the footswitch connected, unless I am interpreting this wrong.



The Master Boost kinda makes sense if you only use the power amp of the Invective. *wink*wink*


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> The Master Boost kinda makes sense if you only use the power amp of the Invective. *wink*wink*


 well played, Mass Defect, well played!


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 23, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't get the Invective hate. They sound great in demos I've seen, and the feature set is very appealing.



I had the invective for about a year and loved it. I sold it after getting a fractal unit after I realized I hadn't played it in over a month.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 23, 2021)

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't get the Invective hate. They sound great in demos I've seen, and the feature set is very appealing.


Me either. I honestly think it’s just Misha haters. And the fact they’re made in China.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 23, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Me either. I honestly think it’s just Misha haters. And the fact they’re made in China.


Because invective is like...microwaves and shit dawg. You microwave your food? I dont microwave my riffs I want filet mignon fire broiled to my liking and they try to serve me this fancy schmany new wave oven bullshit??? Give me an old block letter with no features at all like its supposed to be.


/s.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Because invective is like...microwaves and shit dawg. You microwave your food? I dont microwave my riffs I want filet mignon fire broiled to my liking and they try to serve me this fancy schmany new wave oven bullshit??? Give me an old block letter with no features at all like its supposed to be.
> 
> 
> /s.


Don't you know the brutal sounding electrons get confused with all the extra circuitry. Only the lame ones have the attention span to reach the speakers.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2021)

Does the invective sound like a 5150, or what is it supposed to offer, tone-wise?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Does the invective sound like a 5150, or what is it supposed to offer, tone-wise?


It was supposed to be a 5150 with an added true clean channel and a bunch of other features like on-board noise gate, built in TS boost, on-board pedal power supply, and some other shit I maybe forgot.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was supposed to be a 5150 with an added true clean channel and a bunch of other features like on-board noise gate, built in TS boost, on-board pedal power supply, and some other shit I maybe forgot.


Ah. I’ve never tried one, and completely forgot about them. They made a huge splash when they came out, and promptly disappeared from online conversation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Ah. I’ve never tried one, and completely forgot about them. They made a huge splash when they came out, and promptly disappeared from online conversation.



Because it took like 20 years for them to come out.  Plus as said before, it was said they were gonna be made in the US, then quietly announced they'd be made in China.

Not to mention that this was either around, or after (EDIT: 2 years after) the whole Undercover Boss fiasco.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 23, 2021)

Even if Misha doesn't use the Invective aside from stage sound power amp at most, the features themselves were all really cool. The amp never sounded bad in demos to me (Though I do prefer OG 5150).


----------



## Manurack (Dec 23, 2021)

Imagine 3 guitarists that jam together and one has a block letter Peavey 5150, one has a Peavey 6505 and the last one has an EVH 5150III and they all sound the same...


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 23, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Even if Misha doesn't use the Invective aside from stage sound power amp at most, the features themselves were all really cool. The amp never sounded bad in demos to me (Though I do prefer OG 5150).


The invective is a killer amp. All of the hate pretty much surrounds the launch of the amp, which was a total debacle. A lot of it was peavey's fault, some of it was not, but they certainly didn't do themselves any favors with the USA-China thing. 

I know people who won't touch it based on the association with Misha, referring to it as a "djent" amp. It's a really easy way to spot someone that's full of shit. 

My initial playthrough of the amp had me super disappointed, thinking something was wrong with my amp. At the time, I didnt know the foot switch had to be plugged in to adjust the master boost, and it would default to it's last setting when I plugged. Horrible design IMO, and I made it known to those who matter at Peavey. 

Other than that, it's a slightly tweaked 5150 circuit, with the main difference being the value of the presence pot, which is focused higher on the invective.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Question for someone that never looked into the master boost: Dafuq does it do? Is it supposed to be like the solo boost of a Recto? But why does it effect the tone of the amp negatively when it's below 10? Bad design?


----------



## Muzz (Dec 23, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Oh god. The “weird mids” shit is about to return in full force, isn’t it?





MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of all these weird mids.



The differences between various brands of 6L6 manufacturers, output transformers and the like will affect the tone of the amplifier to a practically negligible extent when you consider component tolerances for the passive components they will use; this is where manufacturers save their $. There will be people who claim they can tell the difference between such minuscule changes and sure, maybe they can, no one else would . Get two 6505s, they will sound quite different!

Reliability will be interesting; people saying 6505 amplifiers are built like tanks when it's been far from my experience. Both amps I bought had issues... For me no big deal but I can't say they are bulletproof. PCB manufacture for such products is piss easy nowadays and maybe there have been some improvements, In my experience the tube sockets they used are a weak point/common source of failure.

Biasing test points, international transformer, detachable power cord; all are nice tweaks and I wouldn't expect them to do much more. One of the selling points for me and many others is the fact it just works, gain to suit, bass, mid, treble all on 6 and that's great.



BadSeed said:


> ... the [invective] foot switch had to be plugged in to adjust the master boost


WTF, say no more haha


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2021)

To be fair the Invective master boost remembers the last place it was set I think. So people were recommending maxing it out and then you can toss the switch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Still confused as to why the Master Boost is even a feature if it sounds like shit on anything below 10.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 23, 2021)

Spent some time playing today with a 5150II, 6505+, and the Fractal 6160 Plus sim. And my question is whether this is a great amp or the greatest amp?


----------



## cmpxchg (Dec 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still confused as to why the Master Boost is even a feature if it sounds like shit on anything below 10.


That's one example of the silly thing about the Invective. It *doesn't* sound like shit if the master boost is below 10, but you need some master boost (and the character changes as you turn it up) because it's super fizzy with no low-end if the master boost is off. Mine's currently at 6.5, for example.

The overall problem with the Invective is that it's complicated to set up but not in a rewarding way. People talk about the Mesa Mark amps and how you have to learn how to use the pre-EQ and the GEQ to get a good sound, and then you've got a huge variety of sounds. The Invective has a learning curve, but it's not giving you more great sounds in exchange or anything like that. The "master boost that you can't tell if it's on without the footswitch" thing is weird and frustrating. IIRC, the master volume taper without the master boost enabled is baffling, I think I was getting volume equivalent to maybe 10 o'clock on my Mesa TC100 when I had the Invective at 3:30 or 4:00 without the master boost enabled. Once you get it set up, yeah, it's great! Clean channel! I like the lower gain channel a lot! Two FX loops! I even like the footswitch. But man, the experience of actually setting up and configuring the amp to get to where it can sound great is such a pain in the ass. BadSeed is not alone, I thought mine was broken when I got it until I realized the master boost thing.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 24, 2021)

There is one primary key on getting good sound out of the invective—high post gain. Post gain might be the most important control to understand on the amp. _The post gain acts as a volume boost and a high cut_.

Master boost can help as well for sure, and significantly too,but not as much as post gain imo.

If you have the post gain set less than about 1:00-2:00 the amp is bright as fuck (aka fizzy) no matter what you do with the master boost. With post gain set at 3:00 or higher the amp can sound quite good even with master boost _off_, but you may need to dial the presence back.

It’s not intuitive at all because on the 5151/2 you had to keep “post gain” low unless you wanted to risk hearing loss and disturbing the peace charges. On the Invective you want to turn the post gain way up and use the channel volumes like you did the post gains on the 5151/2.

Turning the master boost on is actually _disabling a power/volume cut_. The master boost knob is how you decide just how much power cut you want left over when the master boost is engaged.

Interestingly with the master boost off, you can literally dime the post gains _and_ the channel volumes and not go deaf. It’ll be pretty fucking loud but it won’t kill puppies. Contrary to what people say about the master boost needing to be on, the amp can also sound damn good that way (imo).

“Ahhh it’s still so bright!”
“Dial the damn presence down below noon then.”
“But I had the presence at 6 on my 5150!”

Now I will absolutely admit that turning the master boost on gives you that beefy thickness that you don’t quite get with it off. That’s the benefit of taking the governor off the 120w power section and letting it do what big iron does best. I can’t remember the quote but someone said having the boost off makes the amp act more like a (fairly low) wattage amp. I’d estimate it makes it more like what you’d expect from about a 25-40w amp—it can get pretty loud but not _stupid_ loud. 

You do need to have the footswitch connected (or use midi) to turn the master boost on. The amp does remember the last master boost setting per channel though, so you can turn it on for each channel individually then disconnect the footswitch.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 24, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> That's one example of the silly thing about the Invective. It *doesn't* sound like shit if the master boost is below 10, but you need some master boost (and the character changes as you turn it up) because it's super fizzy with no low-end if the master boost is off. Mine's currently at 6.5, for example.
> 
> The overall problem with the Invective is that it's complicated to set up but not in a rewarding way. People talk about the Mesa Mark amps and how you have to learn how to use the pre-EQ and the GEQ to get a good sound, and then you've got a huge variety of sounds. The Invective has a learning curve, but it's not giving you more great sounds in exchange or anything like that. The "master boost that you can't tell if it's on without the footswitch" thing is weird and frustrating. IIRC, the master volume taper without the master boost enabled is baffling, I think I was getting volume equivalent to maybe 10 o'clock on my Mesa TC100 when I had the Invective at 3:30 or 4:00 without the master boost enabled. Once you get it set up, yeah, it's great! Clean channel! I like the lower gain channel a lot! Two FX loops! I even like the footswitch. But man, the experience of actually setting up and configuring the amp to get to where it can sound great is such a pain in the ass. BadSeed is not alone, I thought mine was broken when I got it until I realized the master boost thing.



You’re mostly right, but I don’t think is so much a pain in the ass as it is just plain unintuitive. It’s really quite simple: Turn up the post gain, turn on the master boost and turn it up, be okay with using less presence than you’re used to.


----------



## narad (Dec 24, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Me either. I honestly think it’s just Misha haters. And the fact they’re made in China.



Misha haters come from all over the world.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 24, 2021)

I owned a 5150 sig head like 15 years ago and sold it not too long after that. I really liked the tone but solid it mostly because it was unusable at the kinds of very low volumes I could only play at back then. Regretted selling it ever since I discovered reactive load boxes, hah.

I'm looking forward to the 6505's upcoming facelift and the handful of extra niceties like the detachable power cable, bias points, and in general just being able to get a great version of a new 5150 without having to resort to the used market and getting a 20+ year old amp (hell, coming up on 30 years soon), that's already been through a lifetime of who knows what.

Also, whoever said it earlier was right, it's such a universally rock solid high gain recording amp. Turn on, gain between 3-5, tone controls around 6, and boom. You've got a world class high gain tone that STILL just works for almost anything with basically no extra effort, no fuss.

I guess the one thing left to discover about the new versions will be to what extent the new Invective transformer changes the tone. I'm sure there will be a handful of youtube vids to address that almost immediately after release though.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 24, 2021)

I guess the 6505II will be $1400ish? The current 6505+ sells for that much. Presumably this will be a bit more than that. 

The normal 5153 is $1900, so I guess $1400ish for the 5150II isnt unreasonable but hopefully it won't get marked up more than that from the upgrades.


----------



## Adieu (Dec 24, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> I owned a 5150 sig head like 15 years ago and sold it not too long after that. I really liked the tone but solid it mostly because it was unusable at the kinds of very low volumes I could only play at back then. Regretted selling it ever since I discovered reactive load boxes, hah.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 6505's upcoming facelift and the handful of extra niceties like the detachable power cable, bias points, and in general just being able to get a great version of a new 5150 without having to resort to the used market and getting a 20+ year old amp (hell, coming up on 30 years soon), that's already been through a lifetime of who knows what.
> 
> ...



No load boxes for 5150/6505-family amps needed.

Just a volume box (250k pot spliced into a cable, essentially) or EQ through the loop. The 5150 sound comes from preamp distortion and these things scale down to whisper quiet quite well with a volume pot of some sort through the serial loop.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 25, 2021)

Adieu said:


> No load boxes for 5150/6505-family amps needed.
> 
> Just a volume box (250k pot spliced into a cable, essentially) or EQ through the loop. The 5150 sound comes from preamp distortion and these things scale down to whisper quiet quite well with a volume pot of some sort through the serial loop.



Yep I know about tricks like that now. Didn't back then though.


----------



## KailM (Dec 25, 2021)

Adieu said:


> No load boxes for 5150/6505-family amps needed.
> 
> Just a volume box (250k pot spliced into a cable, essentially) or EQ through the loop. The 5150 sound comes from preamp distortion and these things scale down to whisper quiet quite well with a volume pot of some sort through the serial loop.



Better yet, don’t try to tame the volume at all — just let that sumbitch rip.

You kids and your loadboxes, attenuators and such. Crank it and bring on the cops…


----------



## budda (Dec 25, 2021)

KailM said:


> Better yet, don’t try to tame the volume at all — just let that sumbitch rip.
> 
> You kids and your loadboxes, attenuators and such. Crank it and bring on the cops…



Naw, get everyone acclimated. Start low, slowly work your way up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Misha haters come from all over the world.



There's this massive Misha Hater factory in China. Thousands by the second. The US just can't keep up.


----------



## Gudbrand (Dec 25, 2021)

The improved design for the heater connections has my attention. Since I learned about the issues lot of Peavey amps have with fried molex connectors, I’ve been reluctant to use mine until I get around to replacing them with something more robust.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 25, 2021)

What's odd I guess is that the Invective transformer, particularly the output transformer, is physically thinner than what was used on the 5150/2 and early 6505(+). So perhaps just marketing speak and not reality that the Invective/6505II transformer is some attempt to recreate the 5150/2 transformer. 

Invective: OT on the right I think:



5150: OT on the left


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 25, 2021)

Does anybody have any idea how the Invective's transformer might influence the sound of the amp?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Misha haters come from all over the world.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Misha haters come from all over the world.



We have meetings on Tue.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 25, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Does anybody have any idea how the Invective's transformer might influence the sound of the amp?



The 6505(+) transformers already changed with the move to Chinese production. You can see it visually because the OT is significantly thinner. So if the transformer really does impact the tone, you could tell just by comparing a 5150(II) or USA 6505(+) to the current MIC versions. 

Apparently the Invective OT is different from the transformer going into the current 6505(+) but it does look physically different from what went into the 5150(II).


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 25, 2021)

cardinal said:


> The 6505(+) transformers already changed with the move to Chinese production. You can see it visually because the OT is significantly thinner. So if the transformer really does impact the tone, you could tell just by comparing a 5150(II) or USA 6505(+) to the current MIC versions.
> 
> Apparently the Invective OT is different from the transformer going into the current 6505(+) but it does look physically different from what went into the 5150(II).



I thought the Invective sourced an OT similar to the ones that were used from 1992 5150 all the way up through beginning of 6505 production in 2005.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I thought the Invective sourced an OT similar to the ones that were used from 1992 5150 all the way up through beginning of 6505 production in 2005.


I posted pics of each. Invective OT sure looks thinner


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 25, 2021)

cardinal said:


> I posted pics of each. Invective OT sure looks thinner



Wait. They misrepresented something about the Invective? Whaaat?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Wait. They misrepresented something about the Invective? Whaaat?


I'm a bit disillusioned now over the possibility of the 6505 '92 and 6505II. If you look at the base of those OTs where they meet the mounting brackets, I just don't see how the Invective OT is anywhere near the same thickness of the 5150 OT.

I'm sure someone can come in here and say that there are ways to wind a thinner OT to replicate a thicker one etc etc but it sure would seem an odd design choice if truly trying to match a particular example of a 5150 OT.

And if that's just marketing BS, what about the rest of what Peavey says.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2021)

Curious if anyone is hyped about the 6505II over the Iconic. It would seem that the cheaper price of the iconic, the fact that James B. has made some very well thought out decisions about the design, and the fact that Peavey has turned into an untrustworthy trainwreck of a company would steer people looking for block letter mojo directly toward the iconic.

EDIT:






EDIT2:





EDIT3: Ok, fine, I'll stop.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 26, 2021)

@BadSeed hey man, maybe you can put this to bed since you posted a pic with the 5151, 6505+, 6505II, and the Invective. 

Can you take a quick measurement of the thickness of the OT? Should take 5 minutes total to just unscrew the back screens and throw a ruler along side the OTs to measure the thickness of the plates. 

Thanks man! You're a great resource with killer demos.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 26, 2021)

cardinal said:


> @BadSeed hey man, maybe you can put this to bed since you posted a pic with the 5151, 6505+, 6505II, and the Invective.
> 
> Can you take a quick measurement of the thickness of the OT? Should take 5 minutes total to just unscrew the back screens and throw a ruler along side the OTs to measure the thickness of the plates.
> 
> Thanks man! You're a great resource with killer demos.



Technical term is stack size. I'd be curious to see this as well just for the hell of it 

The Invective OT looks sized more like a typical Marshall transformer though there is more to a transformer than stack size obviously.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 26, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Curious if anyone is hyped about the 6505II over the Iconic. It would seem that the fact that James B. is in (...)



That is probably the one and only reason. Hype + nostalgia from having the original designer on board.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 26, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Technical term is stack size. I'd be curious to see this as well just for the hell of it
> 
> The Invective OT looks sized more like a typical Marshall transformer though there is more to a transformer than stack size obviously.


Yeah, I'm sure the amps sound great. I'm not suggesting the thinner stack means the Invective and 6505II must sound bad, but to say that those transformers were designed to sound like the best example of a 5150 transformer when the design must be different sure seems like a stretch.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Curious if anyone is hyped about the 6505II over the Iconic.



Maybe I've said it too many times here, but I'm very hyped for the 6505 92 Original or however they're re-badging the OG, yeah. I had a 5150 sig years ago and loved it, but had to sell it. I'd love to get another but I have no interest in paying the absurd prices people are asking for them now, so I see these new amps as a chance to own a "factory fresh" 5150 that _doesn't_ already have 30 years of hard living under its belt.

Even if the updated transformer is shown to make the amp sound worse and I have to pay a little extra for a more true-to-original-spec transformer to be installed, I'm cool with that.

Hell I might even go online and get a replacement "5150" logo to make the amp look right, too. I've got no problems with that either.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Maybe I've said it too many times here, but I'm very hyped for the 6505 92 Original or however they're re-badging the OG, yeah. I had a 5150 sig years ago and loved it, but had to sell it. I'd love to get another but I have no interest in paying the absurd prices people are asking for them now, so I see these new amps as a chance to own a "factory fresh" 5150 that _doesn't_ already have 30 years of hard living under its belt.
> 
> Even if the updated transformer is shown to make the amp sound worse and I have to pay a little extra for a more true-to-original-spec transformer to be installed, I'm cool with that.
> 
> Hell I might even go online and get a replacement "5150" logo to make the amp look right, too. I've got no problems with that either.



I've got to ask why. Peavey has claimed they changed nothing for the 6505 yet now they claim they're changing an amp they didn't change to be more like the original amp. Oh and it's still a different transformer that doesn't match the original. Find a used USA 6505 and be done with it, it's going to be closer than this is


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 27, 2021)

technomancer said:


> I've got to ask why. Peavey has claimed they changed nothing for the 6505 yet now they claim they're changing an amp they didn't change to be more like the original amp. Oh and it's still a different transformer that doesn't match the original. Find a used USA 6505 and be done with it, it's going to be closer than this is



Sure, I'm happy to answer. What I'd prefer to ultimately buy, the "Platonic ideal" in my case, is a factory new 5150, but those don't exist anymore. So, that leaves me with either:

A - a used original 5150
B - a used standard 6505
C - a new "facelifted" 6505

Between those, I'd rather go with C.

1. Used 5150's are selling for absurdly high prices I'm unwilling to pay
2. The word on the 6505's transformers is that they were already changed from original spec sometime after the production move to China so that makes the old 6505's transformer vs the updated 6505's transformer a wash as far as I'm aware
3. The facelifted 6505 has some design improvements like more reliable tube heaters and other quality-of-life features like a detachable power cable and "tighter" component tolerances if Peavey's marketing is to be believed, etc.
4. Finally, the standard 6505's aesthetics plain and simply turn me off to the point that I just don't want to buy an amp with that awful 80's Peavey logo front and center. Any aesthetic change that moves the needle back toward the look of the original amp is a positive change in my book. Maybe that makes me a shallow poseur, but that's just where I stand on it.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Sure, I'm happy to answer. What I'd prefer to ultimately buy, the "Platonic ideal" in my case, is a factory new 5150, but those don't exist anymore. So, that leaves me with either:
> 
> A - a used original 5150
> B - a used standard 6505
> ...



Sounds like it boils down to new vs used and aesthetics, so that makes sense 

The transformer change is why I suggested a used USA 6505 though, probably the closest to the 5150 without paying the recent insane prices 5150s are going for now. That said honestly if you can EQ an amp any of the family can be dialed in to be close 

I am curious to see actual release information when these drop and if Peavey can actually get them stocked.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2021)

Yeah I have a USA 6505+ but still am interested in a 6505II if the reliability upgrades and such are actually legit. I'm dubious of Peavey's claims as to the transformer but in any event it probably doesn't really matter to how the amp will sound at least to my ears.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 27, 2021)

technomancer said:


> I've got to ask why. Peavey has claimed they changed nothing for the 6505 yet now they claim they're changing an amp they didn't change to be more like the original amp. Oh and it's still a different transformer that doesn't match the original. Find a used USA 6505 and be done with it, it's going to be closer than this is



Supposedly the OT did change about a year or so into the 6505 production. They had used the same manufacturer/model until then. They used the same manufacturer for other amps too just a different model. This I’m 100% sure of.

Biggest difference is stock tubes since the Script Logo.

There were also changes to the power amp circuit board layout and a ribbon cable change.

(Obvious but for those that aren’t 5150 fanboys, there are more actual differences between the 5150/6505 and 5150-II/6505+ Models than through the years for the same model.)

So with that said it sounds like they’re just riding the hype train mostly. I’d personally always buy a used USA Peavey over a new Chinese one. Peaveys track record with MIC products is not great. YMMV


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Supposedly the OT did change about a year or so into the 6505 production. They had used the same manufacturer/model until then. They used the same manufacturer for other amps too just a different model. This I’m 100% sure of.
> 
> Biggest difference is stock tubes since the Script Logo.
> 
> ...



The 5150 transformers had one EIA code; and some early 6505 USA amps had transformers had a different EIA code, and then some USA 6505s had transformers that looked that same (same stack size) but no EIA stamp at all. Then the Chinese 6505 seem to switch to an OT with a visibly thinner stack. I've not seen one of them up close to read an EIA number but presumably they are blank as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> So with that said it sounds like they’re just riding the hype train mostly. I’d personally always buy a used USA Peavey over a new Chinese one. Peaveys track record with MIC products is not great. YMMV



That's how I feel. I got no qualms at all buying import shit, but if the entire brand has a track record of poor import QC, then yeah. Peavey is definitely one of those companies I've seen horror stories with their import stuff.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 27, 2021)

cardinal said:


> The 5150 transformers had one EIA code; and some early 6505 USA amps had transformers had a different EIA code, and then some USA 6505s had transformers that looked that same (same stack size) but no EIA stamp at all. Then the Chinese 6505 seem to switch to an OT with a visibly thinner stack. I've not seen one of them up close to read an EIA number but presumably they are blank as well.



Chinese Peavey production doesn’t count. I’m only talking up to 2015ish(?) when they moved fully overseas. After that it’s sourcing stuff as they can.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's how I feel. I got no qualms at all buying import shit, but if the entire brand has a track record of poor import QC, then yeah. Peavey is definitely one of those companies I've seen horror stories with their import stuff.



Exactly.

I hated MIK stuff for years because the MIK Wolfgangs were so bad compared to the USA ones. Which is weird because the MIK Vandenbergs aren’t as bad. But the Wolfgangs were trash. Cheap pot metal for the trem, bad solder, and the wood was low quality. Yet other MIK companies were contemporaneously making good stuff.

HP was such an innovator in the 70s-90s. It’s a shame what happened with the company.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Maybe I've said it too many times here, but I'm very hyped for the 6505 92 Original or however they're re-badging the OG, yeah. I had a 5150 sig years ago and loved it, but had to sell it. I'd love to get another but I have no interest in paying the absurd prices people are asking for them now, so I see these new amps as a chance to own a "factory fresh" 5150 that _doesn't_ already have 30 years of hard living under its belt.
> 
> Even if the updated transformer is shown to make the amp sound worse and I have to pay a little extra for a more true-to-original-spec transformer to be installed, I'm cool with that.
> 
> Hell I might even go online and get a replacement "5150" logo to make the amp look right, too. I've got no problems with that either.


Why the 6505II and not the iconic, though? My feeling, after listening to the comparison videos, is that there’s not much tone difference, the Iconic is likely cheaper, and I trust the iconic’s QC more. Peavey is a company on the ropes, and given their recent history, I just don’t trust that they’ll make the best decisions when it comes to spending a buck for better Chinese QC and components vs saving a buck for worse Chinese QC and components. I don’t care that their MIC, because you can get great quality out of China. But it’s not automatic - they have to pay for it and make the effort. Based on what I’ve heard James say about the Iconic, I feel like the costs were kept under control in a smart fashion. I don’t trust Peavey leadership to do the same.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Why the 6505II and not the iconic, though? My feeling, after listening to the comparison videos, is that there’s not much tone difference, the Iconic is likely cheaper, and I trust the iconic’s QC more. Peavey is a company on the ropes, and given their recent history, I just don’t trust that they’ll make the best decisions when it comes to spending a buck for better Chinese QC and components vs saving a buck for worse Chinese QC and components. I don’t care that their MIC, because you can get great quality out of China. But it’s not automatic - they have to pay for it and make the effort. Based on what I’ve heard James say about the Iconic, I feel like the costs were kept under control in a smart fashion. I don’t trust Peavey leadership to do the same.



I hear you on the QC thing, and it's for that very reason I'm not going to preorder one of the new 6505's. But, I am going to keep a close eye out for reviews on the quality after it comes out and if they're favorable after all, I'll order one asap, then get a tech to look it over as well just in case.

I do really like what I've heard of the Iconic and I'm fairly confident it will see a great following soon enough, but I also think there's a clear tonal difference between it and the 5150/6505. And, the 5150/6505 has been a proven standard of high gain for over 30 years now and I _know_ the 5150/6505 works with my playing for just about everything so that's what I feel better about going with. When I had one, if I ever needed a high gain guitar line _anywhere_, I could always rely on it to deliver, and it always did.

Also, just for clarity, I'm interested in getting the 6505 "1992 Original" version, which is the remade OG 5150/6505.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Why the 6505II and not the iconic, though? My feeling, after listening to the comparison videos, is that there’s not much tone difference, the Iconic is likely cheaper, and I trust the iconic’s QC more. Peavey is a company on the ropes, and given their recent history, I just don’t trust that they’ll make the best decisions when it comes to spending a buck for better Chinese QC and components vs saving a buck for worse Chinese QC and components. I don’t care that their MIC, because you can get great quality out of China. But it’s not automatic - they have to pay for it and make the effort. Based on what I’ve heard James say about the Iconic, I feel like the costs were kept under control in a smart fashion. I don’t trust Peavey leadership to do the same.


I'd love to see some gut shots of an Iconic.

I've asked BadSeed for 6505II but nothing yet. 

I need to play one, but I really prefer the 5152 voicing over the 5151. But if the 515I(?) is like a tighter 5151, then maybe I'd like it best of the three. The 5153 is sorta too tight, but is pretty great too.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2021)

cardinal said:


> I'd love to see some gut shots of an Iconic.
> 
> I've asked BadSeed for 6505II but nothing yet.
> 
> I need to play one, but I really prefer the 5152 voicing over the 5151. But if the 515I(?) is like a tighter 5151, then maybe I'd like it best of the three. The 5153 is sorta too tight, but is pretty great too.


I’d be down with the tightness of the 5153, but in the side by side comparison video Fluff did it just sounded so much darker than the 5151 or iconic. And the Iconic sounded drier, which I like.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I’d be down with the tightness of the 5153, but in the side by side comparison video Fluff did it just sounded so much darker than the 5151 or iconic. And the Iconic sounded drier, which I like.



I'd take that video with a grain of salt. Fluff set the Presence on his 5150 III to about 1:00 in his video, which is literally the equivalent of setting it fully off. The 5150 III's Presence knob doesn't even start to do anything until about that point in the sweep, then goes from fully off to fully on in that remaining range. It's weird but that's just the way Eddie specifically wanted it.

The 5150 III can get _plenty_ bright, but you rarely hear them dialed that way because most people are hesitant to dial any given control on basically any amp too far from noon.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> The 5150 III can get _plenty_ bright



Fact.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Maybe I've said it too many times here, but I'm very hyped for the 6505 92 Original or however they're re-badging the OG, yeah. I had a 5150 sig years ago and loved it, but had to sell it. I'd love to get another but I have no interest in paying the absurd prices people are asking for them now, so I see these new amps as a chance to own a "factory fresh" 5150 that _doesn't_ already have 30 years of hard living under its belt.
> 
> Even if the updated transformer is shown to make the amp sound worse and I have to pay a little extra for a more true-to-original-spec transformer to be installed, I'm cool with that.
> 
> Hell I might even go online and get a replacement "5150" logo to make the amp look right, too. I've got no problems with that either.



A lot of effort for zero reward man. This is silly.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

cardinal said:


> I'd love to see some gut shots of an Iconic.
> 
> I've asked BadSeed for 6505II but nothing yet.
> 
> I need to play one, but I really prefer the 5152 voicing over the 5151. But if the 515I(?) is like a tighter 5151, then maybe I'd like it best of the three. The 5153 is sorta too tight, but is pretty great too.



Hey man, appreciate your questions. I'm not even going to ask Peavey whether they're ok with me taking detailed gut shots of their prototype amp and posting them online, because that's just not a good look for me. Not that i feel they have anything to hide, but I will let someone else do this once the amp becomes available to the market. 

People commenting on the transformer size and automatically assuming it's worse - there is an audible difference in note clarity between the 6505 + and 6505 II. John Fields sent me the amp and did not tell me his thoughts on the differences. He wanted to see how I felt about it and discuss afterwards. The clarity was the first thing I brought up, and told me that was the major difference he noticed as well, and it was due to the transformer. It's not just based on a "good" example of a 5150 transformer, either. It's been slightly tweaked to bring out certain qualities that Misha and John were after with the Invective.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

Is this the amp world equivalent to flat earthers?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Hey man, appreciate your questions. I'm not even going to ask Peavey whether they're ok with me taking detailed gut shots of their prototype amp and posting them online, because that's just not a good look for me. Not that i feel they have anything to hide, but I will let someone else do this once the amp becomes available to the market.
> 
> People commenting on the transformer size and automatically assuming it's worse - there is an audible difference in note clarity between the 6505 + and 6505 II. John Fields sent me the amp and did not tell me his thoughts on the differences. He wanted to see how I felt about it and discuss afterwards. The clarity was the first thing I brought up, and told me that was the major difference he noticed as well, and it was due to the transformer. It's not just based on a "good" example of a 5150 transformer, either. It's been slightly tweaked to bring out certain qualities that Misha and John were after with the Invective.


Thanks, I appreciate the response and the position that you're in. Hoping to see the amp released soon.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 28, 2021)

I’ve been waiting just as long for Peaveys resurgence as I have a new VH album. 

Sigh.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Is this the amp world equivalent to flat earthers?
> View attachment 101479



It's too bad you sold the SLO100. Would be a golden opportunity to fuck with people by making a fake name plate for it such as the "5150 IIronic" and do a cleans only demo for the haters.

Camera mic audio only.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Is this the amp world equivalent to flat earthers?
> View attachment 101479


There's a ton of knuckle dragging parrots that play guitar unfortunately, and they flock to certain outlets more than others. I tend to avoid any clubs or fan groups for that reason, here you're pretty safe and will have some good discussions while getting to know some really cool and unique individuals. But since you are on YouTube you will be hearing all the BS, just ignore it. Don't let it detract from what you are trying to do. They will always be the loudest voice in the room, with the worse grammar and spelling possible. I think the Iconic sounds really good, but then again I like all the incantations of the 5150.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I’ve been waiting just as long for Peaveys resurgence as I have a new VH album.
> 
> Sigh.



Never going to happen under the current management sadly


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> A lot of effort for zero reward man. This is silly.



Hey man, different opinions make the world go round! 

If the amps do sound different, there will inevitably be people who prefer one version over the other. I’m not jumping to any conclusions though and I haven’t heard an OG 5150 compared to the 6505 ‘92 Original yet so I’ll reserve any OT swapping plans until I know more. 

Thanks for making your videos btw! They’re always informative.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 28, 2021)

I honestly can see Peavey folding in like 5 years. Or scooped up by some big brand that will try to revitalize it and run it back into the ground again.

Man, I miss when Peavey's were just IT. I played pretty much exclusively Peavey's since like 1999, until like 2017 when I switched to EVH's. Man I miss my 90's bandit I had way back when. Idc what anyone said, those amps were great pedal platforms and could shake my house. The overdrive on them sucked, but it was a 90's SS amp what do you expect haha


----------



## narad (Dec 28, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> Hey man, different opinions make the world go round!
> 
> If the amps do sound different, there will inevitably be people who prefer one version over the other. I’m not jumping to any conclusions though and I haven’t heard an OG 5150 compared to the 6505 ‘92 Original yet so I’ll reserve any OT swapping plans until I know more.
> 
> Thanks for making your videos btw! They’re always informative.



For real though, I'm like the king of dumping money into old things because I want some as new version of the old thing, but this seems misguided. In your case you obviously want an OG 5150, just buy one and have a tech go through it properly, get some fresh plastic on it, you're done. Your plan doesn't sound like it's going to save you any money, your new amp will have shit resale, and it won't even be what you're striving for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Is this the amp world equivalent to flat earthers?
> View attachment 101479



Guys at Peavey trust you and @Deadpool_25 more than they trust Louis. Says a lot, huh?


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> There's a ton of knuckle dragging parrots that play guitar unfortunately, and they flock to certain outlets more than others. I tend to avoid any clubs or fan groups for that reason, here you're pretty safe and will have some good discussions while getting to know some really cool and unique individuals. But since you are on YouTube you will be hearing all the BS, just ignore it. Don't let it detract from what you are trying to do. They will always be the loudest voice in the room, with the worse grammar and spelling possible. I think the Iconic sounds really good, but then again I like all the incantations of the 5150.



Oh, no doubt man. I occassionally single out the ridiculous comments to give myself and others a good laugh, but the detractors never bother me.

This particular guy has had a hard on for me since I've had less than 1k subs. He accused me of copying his channel, and without even having the balls to confront me, (we were acquaintances, and he even offered me advice early on) he stopped responding to my texts out of the blue. I thought the whole thing was silly and told him to air his grievances with me like the man he claimed to be. He responded and basically passed the blame off on the "50 guys a day messaging him, telling him my channel was a direct ripoff" and decided to "cut me from the family" (all cornball shit, IMO) 

At that point, I just told him to come directly to me, and we squashed it. We haven't spoken directly since, but he made a couple videos directly after where he said "guys, I need your subs and support because I'm competing with another Youtuber, and I have to beat him" which I could only assume was me, but I could be wrong.

Someone pointed me to his comment here, where he's basically accusing me of making up all the info surrounding the 6505 II, even though he talks about the 1992 Original (which I am the only person to have been given the info, directly from John Fields, the Lead Designer at Peavey, and was allowed to break that info to the public) and in the same thread, multiple people asked him what they thought of my video on the Iconic, to which he responded "Who?"

The whole thing is petty, and stupid. If my video isn't proof enough that the 6505II exists, time will show all proof needed once they get an official release from Peavey. I'm just here for the amps, people can say what they want.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Is this the amp world equivalent to flat earthers?
> View attachment 101479



Yep. Dude buys $3,000 amps and always ends up making it sound like a $700 5150. Won't even bother micing it up even.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

Anyway…back to the point…

The 6505II sounds good from what I can tell (@BadSeed I still selfishly wish you’d do at least a little more drop tuned riffing lol). 

IF I was going to get one of the 6505s it would almost certainly be the 6505 1992OG as I always preferred the 6505 over the II. But my perfect 6505 would also have a great clean channel…which is basically what the invective is…which I already have. So it doesn’t make sense for me to get one but…well….we’ll see.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Anyway…back to the point…
> 
> The 6505II sounds good from what I can tell (@BadSeed I still selfishly wish you’d do at least a little more drop tuned riffing lol).
> 
> IF I was going to get one of the 6505s it would almost certainly be the 6505 1992OG as I always preferred the 6505 over the II. But my perfect 6505 would also have a great clean channel…which is basically what the invective is…which I already have. So it doesn’t make sense for me to get one but…well….we’ll see.


Agreed.

People kept commenting on my video saying it was dumb they didn't "fix" the clean channel and add modern features like the gate and built in boost. I said they did that years ago, it's called the Invective.

Some people would reply that the Invective sucked. It just goes to show that the release around the Invective was botched and shaped the way the amp will be viewed forever. It also shows, guitarists hear with their eyes and not their ears. Hence, my bind test video idea


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Oh, no doubt man. I occassionally single out the ridiculous comments to give myself and others a good laugh, but the detractors never bother me.
> 
> This particular guy has had a hard on for me since I've had less than 1k subs. He accused me of copying his channel, and without even having the balls to confront me, (we were acquaintances, and he even offered me advice early on) he stopped responding to my texts out of the blue. I thought the whole thing was silly and told him to air his grievances with me like the man he claimed to be. He responded and basically passed the blame off on the "50 guys a day messaging him, telling him my channel was a direct ripoff" and decided to "cut me from the family" (all cornball shit, IMO)
> 
> ...



competing with you? A tone deaf monkey could dial in a better sound than that guy, probably write a better intro spiel too. 10 fuckin minutes of bathering on, every time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Oh, no doubt man. I occassionally single out the ridiculous comments to give myself and others a good laugh, but the detractors never bother me.
> 
> This particular guy has had a hard on for me since I've had less than 1k subs. He accused me of copying his channel, and without even having the balls to confront me, (we were acquaintances, and he even offered me advice early on) he stopped responding to my texts out of the blue. I thought the whole thing was silly and told him to air his grievances with me like the man he claimed to be. He responded and basically passed the blame off on the "50 guys a day messaging him, telling him my channel was a direct ripoff" and decided to "cut me from the family" (all cornball shit, IMO)
> 
> ...



....Bro what the fuck. Lmao.
This is fucking high school shit from a dude that's in his 30s. Legit sounds like a high schooler jock.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 28, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yep. Dude buys $3,000 amps and always ends up making it sound like a $700 5150. Won't even bother micing it up even.


Its almost insane to me that the dude has like 20-30 high end amps and can't even buy a captor or loadbox to take mic'ing out of the situation, let alone just buying a damn 99 dollar SM57 to record....


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Agreed.
> 
> People kept commenting on my video saying it was dumb they didn't "fix" the clean channel and add modern features like the gate and built in boost. I said they did that years ago, it's called the Invective.
> 
> Some people would reply that the Invective sucked. It just goes to show that the release around the Invective was botched and shaped the way the amp will be viewed forever. It also shows, guitarists hear with their eyes and not their ears. Hence, my bind test video idea



Absolutely. Most guys here know how I love the Invective and that hasn’t really changed. It’s a weird situation because there was at least one early video with Misha saying how the post gains affect the tone but I’m not sure how they could’ve really marketed that part more—and it’s one of the most critical controls on the amp imo. The difficulty is that, without hearing it from someone, there’s no reason a person would think to turn up the post gains to tame the high end. And people just get freaked out if they need to turn any knob (presence in this case) near either min or max values.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Anyway…back to the point…
> 
> The 6505II sounds good from what I can tell (@BadSeed I still selfishly wish you’d do at least a little more drop tuned riffing lol).
> 
> IF I was going to get one of the 6505s it would almost certainly be the 6505 1992OG as I always preferred the 6505 over the II. But my perfect 6505 would also have a great clean channel…which is basically what the invective is…which I already have. So it doesn’t make sense for me to get one but…well….we’ll see.



Who are you kidding, you know you'll buy one


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Absolutely. Most guys here know how I love the Invective and that hasn’t really changed. It’s a weird situation because there was at least one early video with Misha saying how the post gains affect the tone but I’m not sure how they could’ve really marketed that part more—and it’s one of the most critical controls on the amp imo. The difficulty is that, without hearing it from someone, there’s no reason a person would think to turn up the post gains to tame the high end. And people just get freaked out if they need to turn any knob (presence in this case) near either min or max values.


It's interesting, because I never wanted an Invective, just because of all the ridiculousness that occurred on its release. But all the talk of it in this thread and the Iconic thread makes me want one now.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2021)

OK, I've been watching badseed videos like it's my job (and you guys are right - they're really well done, and on topics that I'm interested in) and I have a stupid question:

Peavey is releasing the 1992 AND the 6505 II? I thought the II was the 1992 re-release, but I guess they're two different amps?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> OK, I've been watching badseed videos like it's my job (and you guys are right - they're really well done, and on topics that I'm interested in) and I have a stupid question:
> 
> Peavey is releasing the 1992 AND the 6505 II? I thought the II was the 1992 re-release, but I guess they're two different amps?



Nah there's gonna be two separate amps. The 1992 will be the new 6505 and the 6505II will be the 6505+. I made a mistake and assumed the 6505II was the whole shebang.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 28, 2021)

If I take a Twinkie and relabel it as a spongey cream cylinder does that make me an innovator and make you want snackie cakes more than you did before?

If you answered yes, peavey has a product they would like to sell you.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 28, 2021)

Well if you’ve seen my posts in other threads I’m sure you know Peavey has more than enough of my money at this point 

That said I’ll prob buy an Invective and maybe the 1992 OG at some point.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> OK, I've been watching badseed videos like it's my job (and you guys are right - they're really well done, and on topics that I'm interested in) and I have a stupid question:
> 
> Peavey is releasing the 1992 AND the 6505 II? I thought the II was the 1992 re-release, but I guess they're two different amps?



Yeah two different amps*:

6505 1992 Original 120w head
6505II 120w head

*There are actually more than those two coming


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Who are you kidding, you know you'll buy one



I’m _trying_ to kid myself, tyvm!


----------



## runbirdman (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah two different amps*:
> 
> 6505 1992 Original 120w head
> 6505II 120w head
> ...


I really hope Peavey gets their shit together. So many of their amps are really good but their distribution is awful. I would love to see an updated XXX to accompany the updated 6505. And maybe a new Classic 100. Those were seriously underrated amps.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah two different amps*:
> 
> 6505 1992 Original 120w head
> 6505II 120w head
> ...


Whoa. So what’s the difference between the two? I thought the 6505II was supposed to recapture the elements of the original. But it guess that’s the 1992.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 28, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Whoa. So what’s the difference between the two? I thought the 6505II was supposed to recapture the elements of the original. But it guess that’s the 1992.



6505 "1992 Original" = 6505 = 5150
6505 II = 6505+ = 5150 II


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> 6505 "1992 Original" = 6505 = 5150
> 6505 II = 6505+ = 5150 II


Ohhhh, got it. Thanks!

And, pardon my ongoing newbosity, but is there any write up you guys are aware of that describes all of the 5150 progeny in terms of tweaks to the tone or controls? I’m getting lost in all of it lol. I know I can get all of it from doing a crap load of googling, but if someone knows of a basic description somewhere that would be awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah two different amps*:
> 
> 6505 1992 Original 120w head
> 6505II 120w head
> ...



...does the "more" mean more 5150s
...or more re issues? 
Do i start hoping for an Ultra series reissue?


----------



## cmpxchg (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> *There are actually more than those two coming


Invective 2: This Time It's Personal (And We Fixed The Master Boost)


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> *There are actually more than those two coming



Jeez, I hope this is a TripleX III or an updated VTM. Or an XXL budget amp. Or a 20w VYPYR mini head. Or...(hi, Peavey I got some ideas. But first, you pay all employees a living wage.)


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...does the "more" mean more 5150s
> ...or more re issues?
> Do i start hoping for an Ultra series reissue?



Keep that hope burning for +/- 3 years...


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Keep that hope burning for +/- 3 years...


You're talking to a forum that jerks off to daemoness lol


----------



## gunch (Dec 28, 2021)

As to not make it's own thread but it's peavey/5150 related:

Do you think Peavey was aware of how much people prefer other brand's v30 cabs with their heads? Could they have saved themselves by making v30 cabs instead of the Sheffield ones?


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 28, 2021)

gunch said:


> As to not make it's own thread but it's peavey/5150 related:
> 
> Do you think Peavey was aware of how much people prefer other brand's v30 cabs with their heads? Could they have saved themselves by making v30 cabs instead of the Sheffield ones?


They do still, pretty sure the most recent iteration of the 6505 cab was v30'd.


----------



## gunch (Dec 28, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> They do still, pretty sure the most recent iteration of the 6505 cab was v30'd.



Oh. I'm not super knowledgeable on cabs. I was just wondering if they ever tried to bring the fight to the Recto OS 4x12 like Marshall did with the MF400 cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Keep that hope burning for +/- 3 years...



Well shit. 



gunch said:


> As to not make it's own thread but it's peavey/5150 related:
> 
> Do you think Peavey was aware of how much people prefer other brand's v30 cabs with their heads? Could they have saved themselves by making v30 cabs instead of the Sheffield ones?





CanserDYI said:


> They do still, pretty sure the most recent iteration of the 6505 cab was v30'd.



Yep, when they moved production to China, they started putting V30s in their higher-end cabs.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 28, 2021)

cmpxchg said:


> Invective 2: This Time It's Personal (And We Fixed The Master Boost)



I’m kind of hoping it would be called The IInvective.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

gunch said:


> As to not make it's own thread but it's peavey/5150 related:
> 
> Do you think Peavey was aware of how much people prefer other brand's v30 cabs with their heads? Could they have saved themselves by making v30 cabs instead of the Sheffield ones?



FWIW: The new cabs don’t have V30s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> FWIW: The new cabs don’t have V30s.



That didn't last long.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...does the "more" mean more 5150s
> ...or more re issues?
> Do i start hoping for an Ultra series reissue?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


>



Oh well.  I'm just curious what the "more" entails.


----------



## BadSeed (Dec 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh well.  I'm just curious what the "more" entails.


Time will reveal some cool stuff. I don't think the next offerings will be particularly exciting for the folks on this forum. But, the ones after that, very exciting.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh well.  I'm just curious what the "more" entails.



I asked if I could post something but was told “not yet.”


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Time will reveal some cool stuff. I don't think the next offerings will be particularly exciting for the folks on this forum. But, the ones after that, very exciting.



This.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 28, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Ohhhh, got it. Thanks!
> 
> And, pardon my ongoing newbosity, but is there any write up you guys are aware of that describes all of the 5150 progeny in terms of tweaks to the tone or controls? I’m getting lost in all of it lol. I know I can get all of it from doing a crap load of googling, but if someone knows of a basic description somewhere that would be awesome.



Not a lot of variation on the Peavey amps. The 5150 block letter and signature amps were the same circuit. The 5150 combo was slightly different, supposedly tighter. James Brown modded a combo for EVH that lead to the 5152, which was tighter than the 5151 and a bit more nasal sounding (along with a separate clean channel with its own BMT and Resonance/Presence controls). 

EVH left and Peavey rebranded the amps as the 6505 and 6505+. I think the 6505+ combo came along later and is its own circuit. Don't know much about those. 

There are like a million 5153 variations (5153, 5153S, 5153S EL34, and then 50 watt versions of each), and each has tweaks and some of the 50 watts are different than their 100 counterparts (the 50w EL34 has a different Blue channel from the 100 version). This is all confusing to me. And now the Iconic.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 28, 2021)

@BadSeed , I have what I guess would be a request. Do you think you might be able to get your hands on a Budda Superdrive 80 to demo? I forgot Peavey bought them, and I remember liking the SD80 original p2p head a long time ago. Would love to see a good demo of this amp.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2021)

cardinal said:


> Not a lot of variation on the Peavey amps. The 5150 block letter and signature amps were the same circuit. The 5150 combo was slightly different, supposedly tighter. James Brown modded a combo for EVH that lead to the 5152, which was tighter than the 5151 and a bit more nasal sounding (along with a separate clean channel with its own BMT and Resonance/Presence controls).
> 
> EVH left and Peavey rebranded the amps as the 6505 and 6505+. I think the 6505+ combo came along later and is its own circuit. Don't know much about those.
> 
> There are like a million 5153 variations (5153, 5153S, 5153S EL34, and then 50 watt versions of each), and each has tweaks and some of the 50 watts are different than their 100 counterparts (the 50w EL34 has a different Blue channel from the 100 version). This is all confusing to me. And now the Iconic.


Yeah, as I understand it the 5152 and 6505+ are identical, and have an extra tube to allow the clean channel to be cleaner. But I’ve also heard people say they’re “smoother.”

I’m the same as you, though - I get lost with what was done for the 5153, and I’d the variations have any tonal differences, or if it’s just feature changes. And then I’m not sure where the Invective falls in, either.

I found this, which is somewhat helpful: https://gearaficionado.com/blog/peavey-5150-vs-6505-vs-6505-vs-evh-5150-ii-vs-5150-iii/


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 28, 2021)

I think at this point you have to include the 5150 in the pantheon of truly legendary guitar amps.

I’m talking about putting it up there with amps like:

Fender Deluxe Reverb
Vox AC30
Marshall Plexi
Marshall JCM800

There are other amps that we could argue belong in the group but I feel like those are the ones you can’t even argue with. And at this point I feel like the 5150 should be included in that group. Some people don’t like 5150s much and that’s fine—the others aren’t for everyone either. But Legendary? I think it’s earned that title.

Edit: Shit. I’m gonna end up with a 1992 Original aren’t I?


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 28, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I think at this point you have to include the 5150 in the pantheon of truly legendary guitar amps.
> 
> I’m talking about putting it up there with amps like:
> 
> ...



I'm inclined to agree with you. All of the amps you listed can not only almost all single-handedly be credited for shaping entire musical genres, but arguably facilitating their existence altogether. Can anybody picture 60's Pop without the AC30? 70's Rock without the Plexi? 80's Metal without the JCM 800? The last... literally 30 years of Metal without the 5150?

I think it definitely belongs on the list.

I don't quite think you can say modern metal wouldn't exist at all without the 5150 (thanks in part to the Mesa Recto and Mark series), but I do think the 5150 was certainly one of the strongest pillars supporting the genre for sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh, 100% it belongs there. If for no reason than to boot one of the others off the list of shitty modelers. I swear, if I see one more modeler with some play on words to imply an AC30 or a Recto I’m gonna lose it. We need a modeler with a crap load of 5150 variants, but they all have a crap load of AC30, plexi, and fender variants. I mean, how cool would it be to have a pod with just high gain metal amps? 

Ok, I’ll switch to decaf now. But still….


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2021)

Wait, Peavey is still selling the 6505 and 6505+? So what’s the difference between the 1992 and the 6505 they’re currently selling? And what’s the difference between the 6505II and the 6505+ they’re currently selling? I know the II is going to use the original transformer design, but other than that I had assumed they weren’t selling the regular models still, and only just now saw that they still are on their webpage.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 29, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I think at this point you have to include the 5150 in the pantheon of truly legendary guitar amps.
> 
> I’m talking about putting it up there with amps like:
> 
> ...



The 5150 has no right to be in that list unless you put the Mesa Dual Rectifier in there first.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 29, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, Peavey is still selling the 6505 and 6505+? So what’s the difference between the 1992 and the 6505 they’re currently selling? And what’s the difference between the 6505II and the 6505+ they’re currently selling? I know the II is going to use the original transformer design, but other than that I had assumed they weren’t selling the regular models still, and only just now saw that they still are on their webpage.


BadSeed relayed some of the differences that Peavey says will be there. The Invective transformer, updated/more reliable heater wiring, cosmetics, and apparently other more minor things.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, Peavey is still selling the 6505 and 6505+? So what’s the difference between the 1992 and the 6505 they’re currently selling? And what’s the difference between the 6505II and the 6505+ they’re currently selling? I know the II is going to use the original transformer design, but other than that I had assumed they weren’t selling the regular models still, and only just now saw that they still are on their webpage.



I think the new ones are replacing the current lineup? I’m not 100% sure but that was my impression.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 29, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> The 5150 has no right to be in that list unless you put the Mesa Dual Rectifier in there first.



I was wondering who’d be the first to mention the DR. I *almost* put it on the list and I’m pretty sure it belongs on there. It defined the 90s as much as the JCM800 defined the 80s.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 29, 2021)

I didn't think that list was all-encompassing, but yeah if we're doing that then the DR for sure deserves a spot too.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 29, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> I didn't think that list was all-encompassing, but yeah if we're doing that then the DR for sure deserves a spot too.


Yeah it wasn’t supposed to be everything. Just some of the obvious no-brainers.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> @BadSeed , I have what I guess would be a request. Do you think you might be able to get your hands on a Budda Superdrive 80 to demo? I forgot Peavey bought them, and I remember liking the SD80 original p2p head a long time ago. Would love to see a good demo of this amp.



I have one sitting in my living room 




Peavey ruined the Budda amps. I didn’t believe it until I listened to demos and A/B’s them myself.

They are all different beasts btw. The SD45 is also legit amazing.

You need to find the ones with the fat Budda on the faceplate.


----------



## gunch (Dec 29, 2021)

My head cannon is Budda got so mad at small glass and 1x12s he made a loud as shit amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2021)

Copying myself from the other thread.

@BadSeed doing his do



I liked both for different reasons. The 6505II/+ is of course a wall of midrange, while the Iconic is clear, tight, and cutting as a motherfucker. Personally I lean more towards the Iconic since I tend to like tighter sounds without a boost, and I tend to slightly socop the low mids anyway

Is either one better than the other some people anticipated? Absolutely not IMO. Seems like it just depends on your taste


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Copying myself from the other thread.
> 
> @BadSeed doing his do
> 
> ...




Well, taste and if you want an amp today or at some undefined time next year since the new 6505 amps aren't even officially announced yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Well, taste and if you want an amp today or at some undefined time next year since the new 6505 amps aren't even officially announced yet



 true.


----------



## GreatGreen (Dec 29, 2021)

That Iconic compared really well with the 6505+. Technomancer hit the nail on the head with his description.

However I do think there's something, very subtle, about the Iconic that makes the guitar sound juuust a bit thin underneath the distortion characteristics. Again it's a subtle thing and I'm sure it could be resolved by just turning the Presence down a little, or maybe even adding something like 5 db or so of clean boost to the guitar to give it just a bit more balls, but there you go.

Having said that, I still think I prefer the Iconic for how balanced all the frequency representation is, and its clarity as well.

Thanks for making the video @BadSeed, the effort is very much appreciated!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> That Iconic compared really well with the 6505+. Technomancer hit the nail on the head with his description.
> 
> However I do think there's something, very subtle, about the Iconic that makes the guitar sound juuust a bit thin underneath the distortion characteristics. Again it's a subtle thing and I'm sure it could be resolved by just turning the Presence down a little, or maybe even adding something like 5 db or so of clean boost to the guitar to give it just a bit more balls, but there you go.
> 
> ...



It's probably the fact the Iconic is like the rest of the 5153s where the input is very filtered, cutting out a lot of bass and emphasising the high end going into the amp, while it's not as extreme with the 6505II. On top of that there's the low mid scoop the Iconic has.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 29, 2021)

GreatGreen said:


> That Iconic compared really well with the 6505+. Technomancer hit the nail on the head with his description.
> 
> However I do think there's something, very subtle, about the Iconic that makes the guitar sound juuust a bit thin underneath the distortion characteristics. Again it's a subtle thing and I'm sure it could be resolved by just turning the Presence down a little, or maybe even adding something like 5 db or so of clean boost to the guitar to give it just a bit more balls, but there you go.
> 
> ...



I suppose turning Burn on the Iconic will fill in some mids/low mids and make it sound fatter.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 29, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I have one sitting in my living room
> 
> View attachment 101510
> 
> ...



That sucks to hear Peavey fucked them up. The SD80 was a great sounding amp and loud as hell. My fries had a 4x10 Verbmaster and Zenman that had some great mojo.

EDIT:

The pedal he had was the Phatman.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> That sucks to hear Peavey fucked them up. The SD80 was a great sounding amp and loud as hell. My fries had a 4x10 Verbmaster and Zenman that had some great mojo.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The pedal he had was the Phatman.



Well it depends on who you ask. Some will say there’s no difference. Peavey did change some components (I forget exactly which) to make the amp more reliable as it was rumored the pre-Peavey ones had some QC issues. This made the low end more tubby/rounded and note clarity less defined. I guess it doesn’t sound bad just not quite the same. And I wouldn’t be surprised to find out that the 1st iteration of Peavey Buddas might have been more similar and that later production models suffered these issues.

Another issue was they changed pots and the gain and volume taper is not the same. So the Peavey ones get too loud too quick.

From what I remember the circuit design is similar to a Naylor and I think Dave Friedman had some minor involvement. There’s some similarity between the original Naylor, amp the Friedman Naked, and the Budda Super Drive preamp. The genius of the Budda version is attaching that preamp to the various output stages (SD18, 30, 45, and 80). They all excel at their own thing.


----------



## oneblackened (Dec 30, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> People commenting on the transformer size and automatically assuming it's worse - there is an audible difference in note clarity between the 6505 + and 6505 II. John Fields sent me the amp and did not tell me his thoughts on the differences. He wanted to see how I felt about it and discuss afterwards. The clarity was the first thing I brought up, and told me that was the major difference he noticed as well, and it was due to the transformer. It's not just based on a "good" example of a 5150 transformer, either. It's been slightly tweaked to bring out certain qualities that Misha and John were after with the Invective.


I'm going to hazard a guess here: higher bandwidth, lower distortion/higher power handling? I know when I had a 5152 and I swapped in a ClassicTone SLO style OT the difference in clarity and punch was rather surprising. The core was way more layers and a good deal thicker.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> People commenting on the transformer size and automatically assuming it's worse - there is an audible difference in note clarity between the 6505 + and 6505 II. John Fields sent me the amp and did not tell me his thoughts on the differences. He wanted to see how I felt about it and discuss afterwards. The clarity was the first thing I brought up, and told me that was the major difference he noticed as well, and it was due to the transformer. It's not just based on a "good" example of a 5150 transformer, either. It's been slightly tweaked to bring out certain qualities that Misha and John were after with the Invective.



Where did anybody say worse? All I said was it will be different... which it it will be. I'd honestly love to play an original and the new one side by side to compare and hope you'll do a video making the comparison (can't remember, do you have an original 5150?)

I've literally seen no one complain about how the Invective sounds when dialed in, so it's definitely not going to suck and your video of the 6505 II sounded fine.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah, I think at least we've been careful to note that the different transformer won't necessarily sound "worse." Just different.

I am poking at Peavey's explanation of how the transformer came to be, though. But that is just speculation. I assume it's as close to the OG spec as possible... within their somewhat low budget constraints, plus whatever tweaks Misha may have liked. But the results sure sound fine from the demo.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 30, 2021)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I think at least we've been careful to note that the different transformer won't necessarily sound "worse." Just different.
> 
> I am poking at Peavey's explanation of how the transformer came to be, though. But that is just speculation. I assume it's as close to the OG spec as possible... within their somewhat low budget constraints, plus whatever tweaks Misha may have liked. But the results sure sound fine from the demo.



I’ve heard two things.


1. The OTs are based on the Invective transformers 
2. Hartley found the OTs from Eddie’s earliest prototype which was a “way better build.” They modeled the new ones off those

Im not 100% sure what’s what and those two things above aren’t necessarily mutually exclusive. And it’s also possible the 6505II has the Invective transformers and the 1992 original has the one mentioned in #2 above. I’m not sure. 

Either way, I’m guessing these new transformers are plenty solid. All that matters to me is how the amps sound and how reliable they are and so far it looks like they’re gonna sound great. I’m going to be hard pressed to avoid getting the 1992 Original (and I’m honestly expecting I _will_ go ahead and get one).


----------



## cardinal (Dec 30, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’ve heard two things.
> 
> 
> 1. The OTs are based on the Invective transformers
> ...


Yeah it's extraordinarily likely I end up with the 6505 1992 as long as we come up with a faster way to type that. 6505'92? 65'92? 6592?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’ve heard two things.
> 
> 
> 1. The OTs are based on the Invective transformers
> ...



Yeah I'm going to say what Kyle was told by Peavey's designer is probably accurate and they're using the Invective transformer. It also makes a lot of sense from a production standpoint to have all 3 5150-based amps using the same transformer from the Invective.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 30, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I'm going to say what Kyle was told by Peavey's designer is probably accurate and they're using the Invective transformer. It also makes a lot of sense from a production standpoint to have all 3 5150-based amps using the same transformer from the Invective.



I agree it makes sense to use the same transformer in all those models. Makes me wonder if the Invective Transformer is based on that one from the prototype.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2021)

@cardinal @Deadpool_25 are you guys getting the 1992 and not the Iconic, or both? If not the iconic, is it because you favor the additional mids in the 6505, or what makes that decision for you?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 30, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> @cardinal @Deadpool_25 are you guys getting the 1992 and not the Iconic, or both? If not the iconic, is it because you favor the additional mids in the 6505, or what makes that decision for you?


I'm not sure. I have to go to a GC tomorrow to pick up a cab and I sure hope they have the Iconic there to play with. The 5151 I know just works. It's the benchmark. Everything compares to it, rather than having to wonder how well it compares to other things.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> @cardinal @Deadpool_25 are you guys getting the 1992 and not the Iconic, or both? If not the iconic, is it because you favor the additional mids in the 6505, or what makes that decision for you?



I definitely won’t get the Iconic. It seems good but I don’t think I’d use it over any of the 5150 variants I already have. I also don’t love its aesthetics. 

I miiiight convince myself to pick up the 1992 because one of the few amps I wish I’d kept was the 5151.1 (that’s my new nomenclature for the block letter; 5151.2 is the script lol). On the other hand, I only wish that because it was the original—I don’t really miss my 6505. Yet another great amp but the 5153.50.6 and 5153.50.S kicked that off the roster so I certainly don’t need the 1992. But you know me well enough to know need has very little to do with it


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 31, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> … was the 5151.1 (that’s my new nomenclature for the block letter; 5151.2 is the script lol). On the other hand …but the 5153.50.6 and 5153.50.S … very little to do with it



You keep it up, I see my old models growing in value as the 5150 lore expands. 

I’m really just hoping all this makes 6534+’s and 50 watt III prices drop down, those are still the versions I’d like to pick up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2022)

Welp, about to find out if it lives up to the hype.

EDIT: Yeah the 6505II does sound a little different. Slightly more gain on tap, a slightly more scooped low mid and present high mid. @BadSeed do you think the fresh new JJs could be influencing the high end a bit as well?


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, about to find out if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah the 6505II does sound a little different. Slightly more gain on tap, a slightly more scooped low mid and present high mid.




honestly doesn’t seem like much to write home about, but here’s hoping people start dropping their 6505 prices down


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2022)

DeathByButterslax said:


> honestly doesn’t seem like much to write home about, but here’s hoping people start dropping their 6505 prices down


Yeah, I think the impact of this will be to drop used prices of the normal 6505 and 6505+. It might make the 5150/2 prices go up.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 1, 2022)

@BadSeed Subbed, I really appreciate the way you mic up and recorded the clips. I don't care how an amp sounds after its been processed, I want to know how it sounds when I'm in the room with the damn thing. Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, about to find out if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah the 6505II does sound a little different. Slightly more gain on tap, a slightly more scooped low mid and present high mid. @BadSeed do you think the fresh new JJs could be influencing the high end a bit as well?




It's like with every 5150 variant it loses some balls 

They sounded close, but the + just seemed THICC while the II had a lot of fizz to me.


----------



## BadSeed (Jan 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, about to find out if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah the 6505II does sound a little different. Slightly more gain on tap, a slightly more scooped low mid and present high mid. @BadSeed do you think the fresh new JJs could be influencing the high end a bit as well?




I really don't think so. In the room, the 6505II sounds different from any other 6505+ or 5150II I've owned. The mid aggressiveness has never been present in any of them like it is in the 6505II. 

Again, just a slightly different flavor of the same thing. I like the new one a lot, but if I were the average dude who only owns an amp or two, no reason to rush out and get it if you already have another 5150 model of some sort.


----------



## BadSeed (Jan 1, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> @BadSeed Subbed, I really appreciate the way you mic up and recorded the clips. I don't care how an amp sounds after its been processed, I want to know how it sounds when I'm in the room with the damn thing. Keep up the good work my friend!



Thanks man! Glad you find the videos helpful!


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

I've owned 3 6505+s, and played many of them. I've owned multiple evh variant 5150 IIIs, and the LBXs. They all sound different to me even between same model amps, so amp comparisons between 5150s in my experience I have to take them with a grain of salt, as tolerances in parts and components lead to just as much tonal variations between each amp than between different models. In my opinion you can't go wrong with anyone of them, as long as it has the feature set you're looking for.


----------



## BadSeed (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I've owned 3 6505+s, and played many of them. I've owned multiple evh variant 5150 IIIs, and the LBXs. They all sound different to me even between same model amps, so amp comparisons between 5150s in my experience I have to take them with a grain of salt, as tolerances in parts and components lead to just as much tonal variations between each amp than between different models. In my opinion you can't go wrong with anyone of them, as long as it has the feature set you're looking for.


Agreed with all of this


----------



## cardinal (Jan 4, 2022)

@BadSeed id you're still talking with the Peavey folks maybe poke to see if they've ever thought about releasing the 6505 combo as a 60 watt head. Supposedly the combos sound fantastic and the 5153 50 watt heads have obviously been successful.


----------



## BadSeed (Jan 4, 2022)

cardinal said:


> @BadSeed id you're still talking with the Peavey folks maybe poke to see if they've ever thought about releasing the 6505 combo as a 60 watt head. Supposedly the combos sound fantastic and the 5153 50 watt heads have obviously been successful.


Oh I put that bug in their ear before I even ad a channel, been in contact with them for a bit as a long time Peavey guy. Their corporate staff isn't in then with the regular world but some of their core people are and I've been lucky to know em. 

I'd say keep your eyes peeled for a bit.


----------



## I play music (Jan 4, 2022)

DeathByButterslax said:


> honestly doesn’t seem like much to write home about, but here’s hoping people start dropping their 6505 prices down


where do you live that 6505s aren't cheap? 
compared to all other amps I know that sound decent, 6505s always have been veeery cheap used, Peavey's been selling the same amp for decades and there are so many out there and always some for sale at low price where I live


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2022)

I play music said:


> where do you live that 6505s aren't cheap?
> compared to all other amps I know that sound decent, 6505s always have been veeery cheap used, Peavey's been selling the same amp for decades and there are so many out there and always some for sale at low price where I live



Prices have been going up online. Ever since Peavey moved production to China + EVH's death (EDIT: And Peavey having a huge backorder), people damn near lost their mables.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 4, 2022)

I play music said:


> where do you live that 6505s aren't cheap?
> compared to all other amps I know that sound decent, 6505s always have been veeery cheap used, Peavey's been selling the same amp for decades and there are so many out there and always some for sale at low price where I live


Point me in the direction of a cheap 6505, I also live in gear central, we have a dealer for every boutique amp on the market but no Peavey dealers here anymore


----------



## I play music (Jan 4, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Prices have been going up online. Ever since Peavey moved production to China + EVH's death (EDIT: And Peavey having a huge backorder), people damn near lost their mables.





DeathByButterslax said:


> Point me in the direction of a cheap 6505, I also live in gear central, we have a dealer for every boutique amp on the market but no Peavey dealers here anymore


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-peavey-6505/k0
I think they cost more when EVH was still alive

if you look on Reverb then the price problem is Reverb not the product, everything is priced crazy there


----------



## GreatGreen (Jan 4, 2022)

I play music said:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-peavey-6505/k0
> I think they cost more when EVH was still alive
> 
> if you look on Reverb then the price problem is Reverb not the product, everything is priced crazy there



That linked search is for 6505's. They're not selling for anywhere near what 5150's are going for currently.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 4, 2022)

I play music said:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-peavey-6505/k0
> I think they cost more when EVH was still alive
> 
> if you look on Reverb then the price problem is Reverb not the product, everything is priced crazy there


That’s still more than I want to pay for a 6505


I play music said:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-peavey-6505/k0
> I think they cost more when EVH was still alive
> 
> if you look on Reverb then the price problem is Reverb not the product, everything is priced crazy there



I don’t see anything on there I would consider cheap for a 6505, a couple reasonable yeah, but I can wait for cheaper. I am also in Canada and prefer to buy local, and we have a pretty solid market in my city


----------



## AussieTerry (Jan 4, 2022)

I can never own a Peavey ever again after watching undercover boss.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah, I don’t know what those amps cost when they were new, but I’d be hard pressed to pay $900 for a 20 year old amp compared to what I can buy a new 5150 flavored amp for today. It’s true that Reverb is a mess now, but eBay in the US is just a reflection of reverb with a few batshit crazy high priced listings thrown in. It’s difficult to tease out whether the 6505s are expensive, or if just everything is expensive. Just a few years ago you could buy a Fryette D60 for 800-900. Now people are selling them for $1600-2000. And that’s with brand new D60 IIs in stock! Everyone has just gone crazy with money and gear. All the more reason I’m happily baffled why EVH decided to sell the Iconic at $899.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I don’t know what those amps cost when they were new, but I’d be hard pressed to pay $900 for a 20 year old amp compared to what I can buy a new 5150 flavored amp for today. It’s true that Reverb is a mess now, but eBay in the US is just a reflection of reverb with a few batshit crazy high priced listings thrown in. It’s difficult to tease out whether the 6505s are expensive, or if just everything is expensive. Just a few years ago you could buy a Fryette D60 for 800-900. Now people are selling them for $1600-2000. And that’s with brand new D60 IIs in stock! Everyone has just gone crazy with money and gear. All the more reason I’m happily baffled why EVH decided to sell the Iconic at $899.



everyone acts like it’s purely inflation, yet I’m constantly seeing someone buy something used and try to sell it for more than what they paid for it weeks to months later


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

DeathByButterslax said:


> everyone acts like it’s purely inflation, yet I’m constantly seeing someone buy something used and try to sell it for more than what they paid for it weeks to months later


Oh, 100%. I’ve followed hear on reverb, only to see it sell, and then show up a week later in another persons shop - with literally the same photos the first guy used.  It’s almost like drop shipping at this point.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2022)

Some of it is availability. You can't find some amps new (like the 6505), so the used prices can creep up and up. And some of it is the market finally catching up. People have always said some older amps (USA 5150/6505, Mark III/IV, 2-channel Rectos, pre-'91 Marshalls, etc etc etc) are better amps than what you can buy new. Well, why were they so much cheaper? And now they aren't.

If Peavey can actually get the relaunched 6505s out there, used prices of the 6505 (maybe not the 5150) will likely plummet. But some things will likely stay high. If a serviced Mark IV is "better" than a new Mark V, why would it be cheaper? When a new 2203x is like $3,300(?), why would a serviced old one be much less given the mindset that older must be better. Some new caps and tubes and it might as well be good as new.


----------



## drb (Jan 5, 2022)

cardinal said:


> When a new 2203x is like $3,300(?), why would a serviced old one be much less given the mindset that older must be better.



Oh wow Marshall's USA pricing is utterly ridiculous, the UK equivalent is ~$2100. I feel like that is kind of payback for all the USA brands that cost an exorbitant over here.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2022)

drb said:


> Oh wow Marshall's USA pricing is utterly ridiculous, the UK equivalent is ~$2100. I feel like that is kind of payback for all the USA brands that cost an exorbitant over here.


Yeah, everybody gets slammed if it has to be imported across an ocean.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

drb said:


> Oh wow Marshall's USA pricing is utterly ridiculous, the UK equivalent is ~$2100. I feel like that is kind of payback for all the USA brands that cost an exorbitant over here.


It's like buying a Mesa in Europe or Diezel in USA. Someone's getting fucked.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 5, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Some of it is availability. You can't find some amps new (like the 6505), so the used prices can creep up and up. And some of it is the market finally catching up. People have always said some older amps (USA 5150/6505, Mark III/IV, 2-channel Rectos, pre-'91 Marshalls, etc etc etc) are better amps than what you can buy new. Well, why were they so much cheaper? And now they aren't.
> 
> If Peavey can actually get the relaunched 6505s out there, used prices of the 6505 (maybe not the 5150) will likely plummet. But some things will likely stay high. If a serviced Mark IV is "better" than a new Mark V, why would it be cheaper? When a new 2203x is like $3,300(?), why would a serviced old one be much less given the mindset that older must be better. Some new caps and tubes and it might as well be good as new.



Some of it is for sure, but this is also what happens with pedals sold in batches, why were people willing to pay 400USD for a 33 pedal? It’s not like fortin did the marketing for them either. I think Facebook has a ton to do with the hyper inflation on gear, when guys buy 4 of the same amp, to then flip them for more because THEY created the gear shortage.

People used to make fun of Uberbro (rightfully so) for snatching up Uberschalls, and now a lot of people are gear hoarding.


----------



## I play music (Jan 5, 2022)

DeathByButterslax said:


> That’s still more than I want to pay for a 6505
> 
> 
> I don’t see anything on there I would consider cheap for a 6505, a couple reasonable yeah, but I can wait for cheaper. I am also in Canada and prefer to buy local, and we have a pretty solid market in my city





Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I don’t know what those amps cost when they were new, but I’d be hard pressed to pay $900 for a 20 year old amp compared to what I can buy a new 5150 flavored amp for today. It’s true that Reverb is a mess now, but eBay in the US is just a reflection of reverb with a few batshit crazy high priced listings thrown in. It’s difficult to tease out whether the 6505s are expensive, or if just everything is expensive. Just a few years ago you could buy a Fryette D60 for 800-900. Now people are selling them for $1600-2000. And that’s with brand new D60 IIs in stock! Everyone has just gone crazy with money and gear. All the more reason I’m happily baffled why EVH decided to sell the Iconic at $899.


I just posted the link as an example of prices here, there are 6505+s made in USA for 600€ negotiable or less there .. quite sure that's at least 100 lower than what they were 2 or 3 years ago ... and also half the price of a new EVH 5150 III
for comparison a 6505+ cost 1350€ new ten years ago, so less than half the price now for a barely used one seems cheap to me if someone wants such an amp but I know that they have always been cheaper in US
some of the higher priced ones include cab(s) etc.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 5, 2022)

I play music said:


> I just posted the link as an example of prices here, there are 6505+s made in USA for 600€ negotiable or less there .. quite sure that's at least 100 lower than what they were 2 or 3 years ago ... and also half the price of a new EVH 5150 III
> for comparison a 6505+ cost 1350€ new ten years ago, so less than half the price now for a barely used one seems cheap to me if someone wants such an amp but I know that they have always been cheaper in US
> some of the higher priced ones include cab(s) etc.



That's great and all, but I think you're missing my point.


----------



## I play music (Jan 5, 2022)

DeathByButterslax said:


> That's great and all, but I think you're missing my point.


my point is used 6505 (+) are the cheapest option if I want a proper 5150 type amp


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

I play music said:


> my point is used 6505 (+) are the cheapest option if I want a proper 5150 type amp


Yeah, I wish the prices around here were like that.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

Here in the Detroit/Toledo area 6505+ combo's are consistently on craigslist for 400 smackeroos.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Here in the Detroit/Toledo area 6505+ combo's are consistently on craigslist for 400 smackeroos.


Few months back these went for 400$ CAD, had one, not a fan at all


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah, I tried one of the combos yeeeeears ago, and didn’t like it. Maybe I just didn’t dial it in well, or maybe I didn’t like the single speaker sound.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought 3 and cut them into heads. Totally worth it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 5, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Comes with built in Bugera mod, free of charge!



Does it also catch fire? (That happened to Bugera at a gig I was at.  )


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 1, 2022)

Hmmmm, at that price...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 1, 2022)

1.5k for a Chinese Peavey? Eh, yeah, I don't know about that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2022)

So it did go up about $200. The Plus was $1300.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 1, 2022)

will they be doing an updated 6505?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> will they be doing an updated 6505?


Supposed to be. 6505 1992 Edition or something like that.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> will they be doing an updated 6505?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Supposed to be. 6505 1992 Edition or something like that.


----------



## 0rimus (Apr 4, 2022)

Is there a mini head in the new lineup as well? zZounds pulled down both the preorder pages they had up previously for the Peaveys. But the picture they used for the 1992 looks alot like a rebadged 6505mh to me...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 4, 2022)

0rimus said:


> Is there a mini head in the new lineup as well?


Yup


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 5, 2022)

Heh. That rebadged 6505MH is CUTE!


----------



## Gmork (Apr 5, 2022)

This is getting VERY confusing lol. Ill take one of each!


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 5, 2022)

It'd be sooooo neat if any of these amps ever hit the shelves and anyone other than YouTube guys could get a hold of them...

Sent from the Peavey no-go-zone aka Canada.


----------



## Accoun (Apr 5, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Heh. That rebadged 6505MH is CUTE!



It also is 120W. That's a lot for a lunchbox


----------



## oniduder (Apr 5, 2022)

none of this is available anymore on zzounds or american musical, and no mention of it anywhere on the peavey site,

real or bs, idk, someone help me i'm apparently google or internet illiterate at this stage in my life


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2022)

oniduder said:


> none of this is available anymore on zzounds or american musical, and no mention of it anywhere on the peavey site,
> 
> real or bs, idk, someone help me i'm apparently google or internet illiterate at this stage in my life


Probably listed too early than taken down. Stores sometimes jump the gun too early by accident.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 5, 2022)

oniduder said:


> none of this is available anymore on zzounds or american musical, and no mention of it anywhere on the peavey site,
> 
> real or bs, idk, someone help me i'm apparently google or internet illiterate at this stage in my life





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably listed too early than taken down. Stores sometimes jump the gun too early by accident.


This. They are all 100% real and there’s more to come from Peavey.

Hypothetically, if I happened to have proof…and if I had been asked not to post it online…I’d be respectful enough to honor that request. Hypothetically.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Apr 6, 2022)

My god there’s so many versions of PeeV/EVH amps I can’t keep up anymore


----------



## James Freeman (May 22, 2022)

I wonder if Peavey is going to keep the old prices.









Peavey 6505 II HEAD Next Generation 6505 Series 120 Watt Amplifier Head 03620070-6505-ii-head-120-us


Peavey returns with its 6505 Series, reissued in epic capacity. To mark the 30th anniversary of one of the best and most imitated amps of all time, an amp that literally helped create an entire genre of music, Peavey is




www.acclaim-music.com





Looks like we should start seeing them by the end of July.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (May 22, 2022)

Lol...

"1992 ORIGINAL"

Seems a little bit desperate maybe?

Anyway didn't these have different transformers and stuff?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2022)

James Freeman said:


> I wonder if Peavey is going to keep the old prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some prices leaked on accident and it looks like they're gonna be $200 - $300 USD more than the originals.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 13, 2022)

i don't have any news on the 6505II. Just posting to say that I hadn't played my 6505+ in a long time, but plugged in this morning with some ESPs with EMGs and OMG. Amp sounds so killer. Love these things.


----------



## trem licking (Aug 14, 2022)

cardinal said:


> i don't have any news on the 6505II. Just posting to say that I hadn't played my 6505+ in a long time, but plugged in this morning with some ESPs with EMGs and OMG. Amp sounds so killer. Love these things.


I haven't played mine in many years, collecting dust in the basement... Sad. I need to dig it out, hell of an amp


----------



## CTID (Aug 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some prices leaked on accident and it looks like they're gonna be $200 - $300 USD more than the originals.


that's a bummer. people are gonna pay for the 5150/6505 tone no matter what but one of the best things about the series (imo) is how cost effective they've always been compared to boutiques and Mesa. Peavey's been eroding that for a while, though, what with keeping the same pricing but moving manufacturing over to china


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Oct 7, 2022)

Heh, looks like the “new” 20w model came out?



You can see the 6505 II in a short clip.




What the heck is even going on at Peavey? They could not get somebody to record a demo?

EDIT: oh yeah price is $699. Did anything even change? Hard to compete against yourself when these go for like $350 used sometimes.


----------



## jonsick (Oct 7, 2022)

It seems Peavey has had component sourcing issues for a long time - just like Mesa and I would suppose most other brands. 

How they have gone all this time without shipping product baffles me. I have no idea what the states is like but Mesa has pretty much switched off any supply at all into UK and Europe. Try and buy even spare parts for Mesa in the UK. Impossibru. Peavey isn't far behind.

Companies are having to redesign products and essentially make them in whatever way they can. Guitar amplifiers are no different from any consumer products in the same boat except guitarists are fussy little gits.


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Oct 7, 2022)

Yeah I am noticing amps are drying up. Go look at how many Marshall DSL20HR heads are for sale on reverb. Interesting how some companies are pumping out the units while others have nothing for months and months.

Heck suddenly everyone is holding onto their old amps. Can’t find anything for sale these days at any price. Anything rare-ish is snatched up fast. Very strange.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 7, 2022)

complex-barb.0t said:


> Yeah I am noticing amps are drying up. Go look at how many Marshall DSL20HR heads are for sale on reverb. Interesting how some companies are pumping out the units while others have nothing for months and months.
> 
> Heck suddenly everyone is holding onto their old amps. Can’t find anything for sale these days at any price. Anything rare-ish is snatched up fast. Very strange.


Impending nuclear war. If not impending climate disaster. Either way impending human extinction. The fact that the universe is not locally real. Why would I sell anyone my gear? I may need it to barter with soon. Or use the parts to make something more useful for survival.


----------



## jonsick (Oct 7, 2022)

complex-barb.0t said:


> Yeah I am noticing amps are drying up. Go look at how many Marshall DSL20HR heads are for sale on reverb. Interesting how some companies are pumping out the units while others have nothing for months and months.
> 
> Heck suddenly everyone is holding onto their old amps. Can’t find anything for sale these days at any price. Anything rare-ish is snatched up fast. Very strange.


There are only so many components available. That's really it. I would wager a lot of these lunchbox heads are popular simply as the bill of materials is cheaper overall to produce.

It doesn't just affect guitar amplifiers but pretty much almost every industry. Try and order a brand new car nowadays. A good example, you can't order a new Ford in the UK at the moment. You go to your dealer, they'll find you the closest they have in stock. If they don't have your spec, tough.

Or a company I work with, we spent 18 months turning one of our flagship products into a largely FPGA solution to cut the problem of lack of components. Now that implementation is close to completion, we're finding a lot of the supporting hardware and the FPGAs themselves are now in short supply too. So it may well be we've spent 18 months producing vapourware. 

It isn't an easy time at the moment. That's the simple reality of the world at present. Personally when people were getting rid of their valve amplifiers when the Helix came out, I was buying. I have some really nice heads as a result. I could probably resell them for a good amount of profit, but to be honest I bought the amplifiers to play, not to be investments. But that's just me.

I think the future still looks bleak and we will see a lot of the brands we know right now drying up. Peavey has all the hallmarks of a company in trouble. They'll either fold or just exit the guitar amplification market. Mesa does not have a UK/Europe market at the moment the likelihood that they will again is remote. Marshall, well, you can get product in the UK but it comes in batches. Spare parts however are drying up. It used to be that you could get the replacement JCM2000 boards for about £130 no problem. I've repaired at least 20 JCM2000s myself. Now? Can't get them full stop. They say authorised repairers only which is fair, but even they're saying it's a wait. 

The whole industry is up in the air at the moment. This is why new things have shot up in cost. 

The reality is, you cannot buy a new guitar these days that's built with any degree of longevity in mind for under £1000. They don't exist. All require work that only a few years ago you would have had to apply for a guitar less than half the cost. The Schecter Banshee I bought was £900. It took another £400 or so of parts and work to make it usable. And even then, the Japanese DK2 I purchased all them years ago is still streets ahead of it.

But manufacturers cannot get parts and when they do, those same products need to fill the shortfall that's been created due to not being able to ship product. That is, even though the factories are running at 1/3rd-1/2 the capacity, they still need to make the revenue they would if they were at 110% in order to keep the lights on.

The world has existed on Just In Time delivery and manufacture since forever. The problem is that when JIT falls over, it really does. We are seeing JIT fall over in real time and it's a knock on effect. It's very difficult to recover when JIT has any sort of kink whatsoever.

Just look at BC Rich and what the hell is going on with them if you want a real world example. If Peavey - who have been in this business for god knows how long - can't get it done, a company like BC Rich with no connects, no relationships built and no supply chain established has no hope. No wonder those Prophecy guitars never even shipped past the first batch.


----------



## jonsick (Oct 7, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Impending nuclear war. If not impending climate disaster. Either way impending human extinction. The fact that the universe is not locally real. Why would I sell anyone my gear? I may need it to barter with soon. Or use the parts to make something more useful for survival.


Hahaha I love the idea.

What would you make out of 13 Marshalls, 4 Peaveys, 3 Engls, a Fender, Laboga and a Laney? I'm thinking a robot that shoots 12AX7s...


----------



## Zado (Oct 13, 2022)

jonsick said:


> The reality is, you cannot buy a new guitar these days that's built with any degree of longevity in mind for under £1000. They don't exist. All require work that only a few years ago you would have had to apply for a guitar less than half the cost. The Schecter Banshee I bought was £900. It took another £400 or so of parts and work to make it usable. And even then, the Japanese DK2 I purchased all them years ago is still streets ahead of it.



Not sure if I agree with this, most brands nowadays offer fine specced guitars for reasonable money. I can't speak about longevity, but I guess the fact that 90% of rock/metal artists I've seen recently on stage are playing 1k import instruments somehow is significant.
Agree with you about the rest tho.


----------



## jonsick (Oct 14, 2022)

Zado said:


> Not sure if I agree with this, most brands nowadays offer fine specced guitars for reasonable money. I can't speak about longevity, but I guess the fact that 90% of rock/metal artists I've seen recently on stage are playing 1k import instruments somehow is significant.
> Agree with you about the rest tho.


Well, my most recent experience, the subject du jour, a Schecter GT-FR in transparent red. Gorgeous looking guitar, red EMGs, a snip at £900 (sans case, but OK).

Well let's talk about what I've had to do to it.

- Fret level as most were uneven and partial refret between frets 17-24 as it was just dead as a doornail up there. Required? Maybe not. Warranty job? Not really, the thing existed and played. Just bought a lemon? Nope, tried three others side by side, this was the best one.
- Replacement floyd rose. The FR Special does not stay in tune. Don't know what I'm doing with an FR? Nope, been using them for 30 years, I've set up and played more FRs than I've had spicy curries. The OFR I replaced it with has been set ever since I did the work on it.
- Electronics were OK though, right? Well no... picked it up one day to find no sound. Found very sloppy soldering almost everywhere. Though I'm sure the components were fine, elected to refit entirely. Maybe overkill but by this point I had done everything else.
- That's gotta be it though, right? In fairness, yes the finish is great, it's a really nice playing guitar now, but it needed some work. 

OK so luckily I can do fretwork myself, so write that off as more or less zero cost. Replacement tremolo? That's about £300 or so. Electronics, again work I did myself, but components about £30 worth and throw in some Schaller straplocks for about £25. But if I had to get a shop to sort the fretwork properly and rewire it, what would that be? An extra £200? £250? 

So to get a £900 guitar to the point where I can rely on it as a main guitar for gigging (i.e. the purpose I bought it for), it required £330 worth of parts, or if I needed a shop to do it, somewhere between £550-£600 extra spent on it.

OK I know what you're saying, nobody else is having these problems, you're talking bullshit. Well, couple of weeks back, bought myself a Jackson Pro Series King V. Took it out, started seeing the exact same crap with my Schecter and figured, do I really want to spend another bunch of cash on this to make it playable? Again, FR Special, does not stay in tune at all. New strings, all my usual standard setup, nope, nada. Dive the tremolo like it's meant to be dived and it's out. I decided no, sent it back, bought myself an Ibanez RG5170B instead... largely as the store didn't want to just refund me for various reasons, but when I told them I'd give them more money for a better guitar, they went with it.

_Well, who the hell are you buddy? A wild claim like that? There is NO guitar under £1000 worth the bother? You don't half talk some shit, bruv!_

I'm pushing 40... currently own around 30 guitars, a lot of them high end, so Jackson USA, ESP, E-II. There are some cheapies in the mix, sub £1000. All of those cheapies bar one or two maybe are definitely older guitars, anything from late 1990s to around 2014 or so!? I don't remember exactly. But each and every one of those cheapies are far better quality, better made and have stood up against time far better than anything I've had in the door over the last couple of years. I do guitar and amplifier repair on the side at times and I have just sincerely felt a major quality decline over the last couple of years in the sub £1000 market. Sure, that part may have Floyd Rose written on it. But it's a piece of crap! And I don't say that lightly. 


So no, I stand by the fact that if you want a quality instrument these days, you're looking over £1000. This isn't 2016 anymore. That was six years ago, the world was a different place. You want quality these days? Better get your wallet out. You are getting a lot less for a lot more. It's that simple.


----------



## Zado (Oct 14, 2022)

jonsick said:


> Well, my most recent experience, the subject du jour, a Schecter GT-FR in transparent red. Gorgeous looking guitar, red EMGs, a snip at £900 (sans case, but OK).
> 
> Well let's talk about what I've had to do to it.
> 
> ...



Honestly I've played plenty of imports lately, as I'm planning to buy one if my new band project goes fine, from various brands, and none of them was unplayable or in extreme need for mods.
I can understand the FR Special isn't the best unit avaiable, but I've seen many players using those with satisfaction...maybe you abuse the tremolo ala Dimebag, so I guess that's not the best bridge avaiable, for sure, but it's a fine bridge for common use IME.
But the junky fret job is something I haven't met in recent times, maybe the ball end wasn't the cleanest in every single one of the speciments, but there was no buzz or something. If there's something I hate with passion and kills any interest I have in a guitar is the superficial fret job, as It's not something I don't want to deal with when doing setups. I wouldn't have bothered with those Schecs in your place, no matter how cool they may have looked.

But then again, plenty of guitars I've played were very fine quality wise.


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Oct 31, 2022)

So you can pre-order the 6505 II now:









Peavey 6505 II 120W 2-channel Tube Head


120-watt, 2-channel Tube Head with 3-band EQ, Resonance and Presence Controls, Pre Gain and Post Gain Controls, Crunch Boost, Bright Switch, Effects Loop, and 3-button Footswitch




www.sweetwater.com





Price is $1500.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 31, 2022)

complex-barb.0t said:


> Heh, looks like the “new” 20w model came out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






complex-barb.0t said:


> So you can pre-order the 6505 II now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peavey is a vaporware company now. I get that COVID fucked everyone, but Peavey was like this before all that. Remember the massive availability/Made in China/USA issues with Invectives or even the unavailability of 6505s before this new model?

At this point, plugins and units like the Helix/AFX are the way IMO.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 31, 2022)

jonsick said:


> Hahaha I love the idea.
> 
> What would you make out of 13 Marshalls, 4 Peaveys, 3 Engls, a Fender, Laboga and a Laney? I'm thinking a robot that shoots 12AX7s...


do you know how much deadly voltage you could weaponize?


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Oct 31, 2022)

I a


Matt08642 said:


> Peavey is a vaporware company now. I get that COVID fucked everyone, but Peavey was like this before all that. Remember the massive availability/Made in China/USA issues with Invectives or even the unavailability of 6505s before this new model?
> 
> At this point, plugins and units like the Helix/AFX are the way IMO.


I agree with that to an extent, but SW does have a demo video up:



One would expect they would not bother to do this with an amp they never expect to actually sell.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 31, 2022)

That 20w ad feels like more evidence Peavey doesn't have many (any?) modern thinkers in meaningful positions. The new 6505s are a great example as well. They could have modernized th in some meaningful ways but instead left them basically as-is with the only real modernization being a removable power cable.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 31, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> That 20w ad feels like more evidence Peavey doesn't have many (any?) modern thinkers in meaningful positions. The new 6505s are a great example as well. They could have modernized th in some meaningful ways but instead left them basically as-is with the only real modernization being a removable power cable.



Hey now, they modernized the price too!


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 31, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Peavey is a vaporware company now. I get that COVID fucked everyone, but Peavey was like this before all that. Remember the massive availability/Made in China/USA issues with Invectives or even the unavailability of 6505s before this new model?
> 
> At this point, plugins and units like the Helix/AFX are the way IMO.


Peavey is pretty close to unavailable here in Canada. The odd mom & pop store here & there might carry them but those are pretty few and far between these days.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 31, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Hey now, they modernized the price too!


Well played sir.


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Oct 31, 2022)

The price is high for sure, but Blackstar tries to charge $1200 these days for a 50w amp with like half the preamp/power tubes in it.

I am going to laugh many years from now when this amp is lusted after as a “holy grail” when Peavey goes under (perhaps soon after not selling many of these) and these become rare.

“Man I wish I bought one when they were only $1500!”


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 31, 2022)

peavey defeated itself. competition had little to do with it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 31, 2022)

They should get someone like Josh Middleton to do a demo video. Gimme some damn modern metal. I love Sweetwater but their demo guys just don't do modern metal justice at all.


----------



## owlexifry (Oct 31, 2022)

well, today i learned they updated their cabs with V30s


----------



## jonsick (Nov 1, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> That 20w ad feels like more evidence Peavey doesn't have many (any?) modern thinkers in meaningful positions. The new 6505s are a great example as well. They could have modernized th in some meaningful ways but instead left them basically as-is with the only real modernization being a removable power cable.



Well, there are thinkers at Peavey. You have the Peavey Invective with all its bells and whistles, footswitch that you need an estate car to carry and more options than a bad Chinese Restaurant. The problem is, I found at least, it was far too much messing about. And really I ended up preferring my 6505+. Ergo why I sold mine on.

So really what do metal players actually want in an amplifier? Do you need 16 different sounds when 2-3 will do you? Personally I want something reliable that I can throw at a cab at a gig and it'll sound good almost immediately. The 6505+ does that pretty much and if the 6505 II does that too, then it will be popular. Though it can be claimed that the 6505 into V30 sound has been done, it's a damned good sound all the same. It's not one I'd be keen to kick to the kerb.

That is, if anyone can get hold of the damned thing which it appears that we certainly can't.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 1, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> do you know how much deadly voltage you could weaponize?


Having had more than a few zaps in my time, yes. Very yes. Taking the business end of a JCM900 Mk II's bias tap when I thought the damned thing was properly drained down was a life altering experience. I actually do have some white hair that never actually came back to normal after that stunt. Now I'm older and getting a few greys in it's not so obvious. But yep, got the whites to prove it haha.

That said, I wonder if there is any truth to the idea of somehow hooking them all together and getting the ghost of Eddie VH to shoot lightning bolts out the end of his headstock to ward off evil invaders like in those 80s music videos?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 1, 2022)

jonsick said:


> Well, there are thinkers at Peavey. You have the Peavey Invective with all its bells and whistles, footswitch that you need an estate car to carry and more options than a bad Chinese Restaurant. The problem is, I found at least, it was far too much messing about. And really I ended up preferring my 6505+. Ergo why I sold mine on.
> 
> So really what do metal players actually want in an amplifier? Do you need 16 different sounds when 2-3 will do you? Personally I want something reliable that I can throw at a cab at a gig and it'll sound good almost immediately. The 6505+ does that pretty much and if the 6505 II does that too, then it will be popular. Though it can be claimed that the 6505 into V30 sound has been done, it's a damned good sound all the same. It's not one I'd be keen to kick to the kerb.
> 
> That is, if anyone can get hold of the damned thing which it appears that we certainly can't.


Yeah the Invective is definitely a modern amp. However, that almost certainly came about because, knowing they needed outside help for modern ideas, they reached out to Misha. I believe all those modern features were his ideas. Peavey implemented them _fairly_ well but yes it's kind of a pain in the ass to get the amp sounding its best (imo, the primary key is to set the post gains at 1:00 or higher to reduce the fizz; seconardy key is to turn on the master boost).

I think Peavey may have missed an opportunity here. They could've addressed some of the complaints about the 5150/6505 and used some of the lessons learned from the Invective and put out a modern amp that either sits below the Invective or takes its place as the top amp in their lineup.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 1, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah the Invective is definitely a modern amp. However, that almost certainly came about because, knowing they needed outside help for modern ideas, they reached out to Misha. I believe all those modern features were his ideas. Peavey implemented them _fairly_ well but yes it's kind of a pain in the ass to get the amp sounding its best (imo, the primary key is to set the post gains at 1:00 or higher to reduce the fizz; seconardy key is to turn on the master boost).
> 
> I think Peavey may have missed an opportunity here. They could've addressed some of the complaints about the 5150/6505 and used some of the lessons learned from the Invective and put out a modern amp that either sits below the Invective or takes its place as the top amp in their lineup.


It is a difficult one. Ultimately, Peavey needs to get product out. Whether anybody likes it or not, the 6505 series still sells. People want the sound. I guess it means this 6505 II isn't exactly a terrible decision. But then if they can't get the things on shelves, what does it matter?

I sympathise. Peavey aren't alone in this worldwide supply chain shortage. It would suck if they died a death over it all.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 1, 2022)

Hmmm. 6505 II or 6505 "1992 original". The age old debate continues


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 2, 2022)

Just preordered the 6505 from Sweetwater. They are expecting a shipment in mid December


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 15, 2022)

MetalDaze said:


> Just preordered the 6505 from Sweetwater. They are expecting a shipment in mid December



Heard from Sweetwater today. They are definitely not shipping in December.

The new estimate is about a month out, but he didn't feel very confident about it. I'm sort of wondering if these will happen at all.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## complex-barb.0t (Dec 15, 2022)

MetalDaze said:


> Heard from Sweetwater today. They are definitely not shipping in December.
> 
> The new estimate is about a month out, but he didn't feel very confident about it. I'm sort of wondering if these will happen at all.


I took me about 8 months to get a EHX MIG 50 from Sweetwater. I would keep an eye on reverb for somebody that has one confirmed in stock and the second it ships cancel your SW order if need be. This way you can bypass the queue or orders SW has.

Might be a race between getting one and Peavey going under. I ended up getting a 5150 III 6L6 50w. Still watching this thread to here how these “newer” amps are.


----------



## NoodleFace (Dec 16, 2022)

Hasn't Peavey been going under forever


----------



## jonsick (Dec 17, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Hasn't Peavey been going under forever


I genuinely hope they don't. Their sound has defined metal for a long time and I do believe that they have more to offer. The 6505 series has represented a significant contribution in terms of great tones at a price that is affordable in the high gain amplifier arena.

That and their support is great. I have so far touch wood not failed to get a replacement part from Peavey in good and proper time. Any time I have had a technical query, I have had a good response that answered the question. 

In terms of products and technical support, they are there. I have no idea what's going on at Peavey, I certainly don't have anybody's ear directly. But I do hope that they go the distance.


----------



## MetalDaze (Tuesday at 5:32 PM)

MetalDaze said:


> Heard from Sweetwater today. They are definitely not shipping in December.
> 
> The new estimate is about a month out, but he didn't feel very confident about it. I'm sort of wondering if these will happen at all.



For those keeping score, the Peavey website now says March 10th for the 6505 and "expected soon" for the 6505 II.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Wednesday at 11:45 AM)

I'm super interested in these. Bang for the buck it's hard to beat them. How many records do we ape that are centered on that tone or a modded Marshall? It's almost a 50/50 split, and then everyone else. 

I'm on the heavy and thick as balls spectrum with Peavey amps. Frozen Soul heavy (which is 6505). I have a 5150 2x12 combo that I thankfully never sold. Wonder if it's worth a/b'ing to the 6505 1992 or just jump on a 6505 II? Decisions decisions.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Wednesday at 11:55 AM)

complex-barb.0t said:


> I took me about 8 months to get a EHX MIG 50 from Sweetwater. I would keep an eye on reverb for somebody that has one confirmed in stock and the second it ships cancel your SW order if need be. This way you can bypass the queue or orders SW has.
> 
> Might be a race between getting one and Peavey going under. I ended up getting a 5150 III 6L6 50w. Still watching this thread to here how these “newer” amps are.



How are you liking the EHX Mig 50? I thought about one for a pedal platform.


----------



## MetalDaze (Wednesday at 1:19 PM)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Wonder if it's worth a/b'ing to the 6505 1992 or just jump on a 6505 II? Decisions decisions.



Yeah, it's tough when there haven't been any comparison videos yet. In fact, I've only seen some demos of the 6505 II.

I decided to preorder the 1992. I don't really care about the clean channel.


----------



## LCW (Wednesday at 2:31 PM)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I'm super interested in these. Bang for the buck it's hard to beat them. How many records do we ape that are centered on that tone or a modded Marshall? It's almost a 50/50 split, and then everyone else.
> 
> I'm on the heavy and thick as balls spectrum with Peavey amps. Frozen Soul heavy (which is 6505). I have a 5150 2x12 combo that I thankfully never sold. Wonder if it's worth a/b'ing to the 6505 1992 or just jump on a 6505 II? Decisions decisions.


1299 for the 1992 and 1499 for the II isn't all that 'bang for the buck'... when an Iconic is 999... 

used 6505s in my area are back down around 700....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Wednesday at 2:41 PM)

LCW said:


> 1299 for the 1992 and 1499 for the II isn't all that 'bang for the buck'... when an Iconic is 999...
> 
> used 6505s in my area are back down around 700....


Shit with how long it's taking for these to release, I'm expecting another price hke before they're available.


----------



## Tree (Wednesday at 2:44 PM)

LCW said:


> 1299 for the 1992 and 1499 for the II isn't all that 'bang for the buck'... when an Iconic is 999...
> 
> used 6505s in my area are back down around 700....


I have no hands on experience, but from what I’ve seen the Iconic is significantly drier sounding in its gain structure, isn’t it? It’s been a while since I listened to any clips.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Wednesday at 3:20 PM)

Tree said:


> I have no hands on experience, but from what I’ve seen the Iconic is significantly drier sounding in its gain structure, isn’t it? It’s been a while since I listened to any clips.


The Iconic to me sounds like a more aggressive 5153. It doesn't come off as dry to me. Sure it's tight AF, but it never came off as dry.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Wednesday at 3:23 PM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Iconic to me sounds like a more aggressive 5153. It doesn't come off as dry to me. Sure it's tight AF, but it never came off as dry.


I'm still waiting to hear one in person that I actually like. So far I'm 0-2.


----------



## MetalDaze (Wednesday at 3:24 PM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit with how long it's taking for these to release, I'm expecting another price hke before they're available.



I agree and it is turning me into a hoarder. 

Do I need a 6505 right now? Nope. Do I think it will cost more in 2 years if I wait until then? Yes.


----------



## complex-barb.0t (Thursday at 5:49 AM)

TheBlackBard said:


> How are you liking the EHX Mig 50? I thought about one for a pedal platform.


I need to try more pedals with it, but my initial impression didn’t stand out too much. I have a stack of pedals to try though. Note also the amp has no effects loop.

Most of my use so far is cranking it and running it into a Fryette power station. This amp is stupid loud. Really I got this amp to get that cranked bassman-like sound. I paid $575 for mine and I think it’s a cool amp for that price.

Been too busy lately and when I get a chance to play it’s usually late at night and I used a small modeler…


----------

